# Smackdaddy's "Pole Dancer" 1652 Polar Kraft flush deck jet b



## smackdaddy53

I have been lurking on here picking up tricks and getting ideas from all of you guys builds for a while now. I finally got my aluminum for my jet boat modification for fishing the Texas flats. 
I got my trailer a while back and fixed her up, she is waiting for the boat to be done to fit guide ons and what not...
The boat was given to me as a "quick" project for my buddy and I to go floundering in but you all know how that goes! I ended up finding a '96 Mercury 60 with an outboard jet lower unit on it and I got it from Paul Marx on here months ago...now the build ideas started to trickle through my brainhole and I decided to transform her into an all out saltwater flats poling machine. I already named her "Pole Dancer" and it is going to be a good one I think. Any ideas are welcome. 
Here is what I started with (I already removed the aluminum bench seats).


----------



## smackdaddy53

Found a Blue Point poling platform that came off a Hells Bay skiff for $150...

Heres the jet before I removed the lower unit, stripped it and sandblasted it to bare aluminum. It will stay bare and I am adding a zinc anode to kill corrosion. It has 45 Jet decals because it came from Mercury with the lower unit and has a 60 HP block. A jet unit drops the block HP rating by about 30%.


I also found a great center console off a Carolina Skiff but it will fit my boat perfectly. I had a buddy hook me up with a big sheet of 1/4" smoke tinted Lexan and I cut out a windshield and heat bent it to fit. I used the old cracked windshield as a basic pattern and made it a little taller. I cant find my pics of the windshield but will take more later. Here is the stripped console. 

I also jumped the gun and bought a Lowrance HDS 5 Chartplotter/fishfinder but it will work for what I need. 
More to come...


----------



## Bass n flats

That's a hell of a deal on the platform. Good luck with the build.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Still have a little more framing to get done but knocked out a good chunk of it in the last two days. 2x2x1/8" aluminum square tubing and lots and lots of rivets. Pneumatic rivet gun was a must! 1/8" 5052 aluminum sheets with gunnel caps will be the deck and I will have lots of hatches for storage. I will keep updates coming as often as possible. 
Dont mind the transom rivets, I am welding a new 1/8" sheet over it and adding custom float pods and a jet tunnel on it.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Hopefully I will get all of the bracing done this week and mount the motor and jack plate, fitting the deck and ordering float pods and adding the tunnel is next.


----------



## Paul Marx

Looking good Smack .


----------



## smackdaddy53

Paul Marx said:


> Looking good Smack .


Thanks Paul, I am glad to finally start framing the boat after eight months of thinking about it and changing plans. The build will definitely blow everyones mind when it all comes together, it should look like less of a river boat and more of a flats poling skiff. I am about to get the aluminum cut for the deck, bow face and transom and bolt up my jack plate and motor to see what size pods I can fit on it. I did some "light" measuring and think Boyds small pods will fit prefectly but I am probably going to have them made 24" long instead of just 16" and a hair wider. 
Reading novicanes thread where he sunk his boat has me thinking I need some foam in the hull and for the hell of it Im going to install twin bilge pumps just in case...about to leave work and work on her some more. Not much to look at yet but just wait!


----------



## smackdaddy53

Does not look much different but I finished riveting all the top deck bracing this evening, you cant see some of the angle clips because they are on the other side. I figured a clip on both sides would be overkill. I am ready to get the aluminum sheet cut and fit so I can get my console, poling platform and hatches layed out. 
Tomorrow I will start in the vertical bracing from the ribs to the underside of the top stringers. This will really stiffen her up, I think it will be super solid and eliminate most of the flex. I figured I could even run my trolling motor wiring and other electrical inside the tubing to keep it off the floor.


----------



## smackdaddy53




----------



## tnriverluver

Seem like a terrible waste of a tremendous amount of below deck storage? Are you not going to install any hatches? Where are you going to install your gas tank and battery and be able to access them? Maybe I am missing something but it seems like maybe you jumped the gun a little on the deck bracing. How are you planning on mounting that outboard with the deck flush to the transom?


----------



## smackdaddy53

tnriverluver said:


> Seem like a terrible waste of a tremendous amount of below deck storage? Are you not going to install any hatches? Where are you going to install your gas tank and battery and be able to access them? Maybe I am missing something but it seems like maybe you jumped the gun a little on the deck bracing. How are you planning on mounting that outboard with the deck flush to the transom?


I am installing deck hatches, there will be no waste of below deck storage at all! There is room between the bracing to access below deck, the spaces between are 16" square. The motor is going to be mounted on a manual jack plate, no problem accessing the transom because I have not even cut my aluminum decking yet. The gas tank is going under my console so if there are any problems with it I won't have to remove my deck to remove and/or replace it. I am no pro boat builder but I have been fabricating wood/aluminum since I was 14 and plan ahead as much as possible. I make mistakes but I make sure fixing them is not much of a problem. I fabricated and installed aluminum hurricane shutters, patio covers, screen rooms, lanais over pools, sun rooms and all that for seven years and learned a lot about laying out and setting up projects and finishing them one step at a time in a particular order.


----------



## TimRich

Looking forward to this build! Looks great so far!


----------



## Paul Marx

S.D. don't secure the consol down till you set it in the water and level her out . Looking nice.


----------



## fender66

Looks like you've done a great job. I hope you don't end up wishing you put the deck a little lower with the boat acting as a lip around the perimeter. I'd be kicking stuff off the boat constantly without that lip.....but it looks great!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Looking forward to the progression of this boat.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Paul, I hear you on the console, I am sure I will need to have it a little more forward than a conventional prop boat. I plan on setting my batteries as far forward as possible and I plan on "mocking up" everything and backing hef in the water to see how she floats with the motor, poling platform, gas tank (full of gas), console, batteries and trolling motor. I have to get my float pods and tunnel welded so I will have a real idea on weight distribution. 
About the lip or lack thereof...I live on the coast and if you get on the net and look at some bay boats there are tons of them that are flush decks and I have fished off lots of them. I will have a gunnel cap that will add a 2" lip around the perimeter, give me some time and you will see what I have in mind for this build! I have been planning it in my head and on paper for almost a year now!


----------



## smackdaddy53

Got a couple of hours in after work today, cut some angle clips for the "spine" on the floor ribs. It is much more solid than I thought it was going to be and will only get more rigid with the vertical braces, sheeting and side gunnel caps. I can't wait to get the sponsons and tunnel done so I can get to the Gator Glide bottom coating and paint. I am kicking around the idea of at least priming the inside before running my wiring and fastening the top on. Lots of plans and not enough time it seems! 
I could not wait, I set the platform on the back to see what it is going to look like. Not too shabby!


----------



## Paul Marx

That's going to be sweet .


----------



## smackdaddy53

Not 100% sure about the jet tunnel...I have spoken with plenty of ex jet owners that did fine without a tunnel and some that ended up scrapping a boat because the tunnel they added caused more problems than not. I would sure hate to do all this work and add a tunnel just to go out on her maiden voyage and have a bunch of cavitation problems... 
It would still be a skinny running boat without a tunnel and I dont really plan on trying to skip across any 1" sand or shell for sure. I know lots of you guys on here are running rocky rivers more than shallow bays but honestly, how much better is a tunnel on the outboard jets you have seen/owned?


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

smackdaddy53 said:


> Not 100% sure about the jet tunnel...I have spoken with plenty of ex jet owners that did fine without a tunnel and some that ended up scrapping a boat because the tunnel they added caused more problems than not. I would sure hate to do all this work and add a tunnel just to go out on her maiden voyage and have a bunch of cavitation problems...
> It would still be a skinny running boat without a tunnel and I dont really plan on trying to skip across any 1" sand or shell for sure. I know lots of you guys on here are running rocky rivers more than shallow bays but honestly, how much better is a tunnel on the outboard jets you have seen/owned?



I have a G3 with a jet tunnel. The advantage is that it protects the foot and let's you get a little bit shallower. The disadvantage is that it causes more drag and loss of displacement (buoyancy). 

I can run my jet through high chop and boat wakes and she never cavitates.


----------



## smackdaddy53

I have a merc 60 so the foot is about 8" wide, based on design schematics per Outboard Jets, my tunnel should be 20" long, 2 1/2" deep and 14" wide. Problem is that my inside to inside rib measurement is only 12"...I am wondering if I can make the top 12" and bottom width 14" without sacrificing performance.


----------



## smackdaddy53




----------



## Paul Marx

Can you explain the 12" inside to inside you are talking about ?


----------



## smackdaddy53

Paul Marx said:


> Can you explain the 12" inside to inside you are talking about ?


The flat spot between the ribs is 12" wide.


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey man it’s looking real good,
You stole the polling platform. I give you $151 for it. :LOL2: _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Country Dave said:


> _Hey man it’s looking real good,
> You stole the polling platform. I give you $151 for it. :LOL2: _


Thanks Dave! I think I can let it go for $500...
I could not wait, I had to set it on the boat and see what it was going to look like...I like it too!
How about that extra wide trailer? It had a Shallow Sport boat on it and the guy had a welder build the trailer on a 3/16" C channel frame...I picked it up for $400 and it has a new 3500# lowrider axle, two new tires plus the spare, turbo lube hubs and it was not in bad shape. I took a wire wheel to it and stripped off the top layer and re galvanized the whole thing and added new bunks with teflon bunk covers. That was a project in itself...


----------



## WildCard07

Looking good Mac. I've been following your build. Interested to see how it turns out. I am thinking about doing the same thing to mine. I am new to this forum but I recognize your name from 2Cool.


----------



## smackdaddy53

WildCard07 said:


> Looking good Mac. I've been following your build. Interested to see how it turns out. I am thinking about doing the same thing to mine. I am new to this forum but I recognize your name from 2Cool.


I just got in from working on it today. Finally got my bracing complete and cut/fit my sheets.


----------



## smackdaddy53

I thought I took pics after I scribed my sheets and cut them. Oh well, I will get some tomorrow after I get back from fishing.


----------



## cva34

Just found this all .All I can say is Wow it looks great and plans look/sound good.. too ..You mentioned that power rivet gun ..I am in the finishing stages of by re-do and I used the small manual gun on 1/8 and 3/16 and the large long handled (like a 18" bolt cutter on the 1/4 rivets..They worked Great BUT if I was going to go it again I would for sure get a power rivet gun and give My hand a break ...after a day riveting your hand felt like you shook hands with a GORILLA....cva34


----------



## Country Dave

_Slow and steady wins the race brother,

Just be patient, I know that’s easier said than done. :LOL2: 

A good fabricator has to be able to make changes on the fly and I don’t think you’re going to have any issues with that. I’m a firm believer in build it the way you want it but I will say this much, you’re probably going to run a little shallower with the tunnel and float a little shallower without it. 

Everything is a tradeoff. Same thing with my build, you can’t have the best of both worlds. I’m not going to be able to float as skinny as my flat bottom 1448 but that boat and all flat bottom non mod-V boats can’t run in a chop worth a chit. When it gets a little snotty out you get beat up and you have to go slow, I hate going slow. :LOL2: 
Keeping the boat light, the float pods and a low water pick up and I can run pretty freaking shallow and float really shallow as well, but I can also run that boat where I would never take a flat bottom Jon. 

I can run a cross a choppy bay, I can take it way out in the gulf and fish the reefs, that’s something I would never do with my flat bottom 1448. I can get and run an inch or two shallower with my other boat but for me the advantages of the 17 Mod-V far out way two inches. 

If you want to run in three inches of water then a tunnel jet drive is the way to go. If you want a more versatile boat get a regular lower unit and on a jack plate and keep the build light. 
Just my 2 cents brother. Good luck with your build. _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Thanks for the kudos and advice guys! It is not the coolest boat to start with or even welded for that matter but it will be a cool project and should get me out to the fish...im not worried about the riveted hull either, the way I framed it there will be minimal flex and the Gator Glide G2 bottom coating (and ~10" up the sides) will take care of and pinholes but it didnt leak before.
With the dimensions of the tunnel there is not much displacement lost to effect draft and the float pods will take care of that little bit. A cubic foot is 1,728 inches, the tunnel's approximate volume is 700 inches at 20"x14"x2.5". A cubic foot floats 60 pounds, in the end I am only losing less than half of that, about 25 pounds or so. 
Here are the pics of the trimmed top sheets and gunnel caps. The caps are 1/8" thick. I know the transom looks rough but I already replaced the transom on the inside and I am reskinning the outside with 1/8 sheet and the pods and jackplate take up most of that. The nose will get a new skin as well.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Got a little more done this afternoon abd I am taking a beer break. I cut the 1/8" transom plate and fit it to be welded over the old transom, 1/8" front nose piece to be welded over the old one and I am about to mount the motor and jackplate so I can see how to lay out my jet tunnel cutout. The actual cuts are going to have to be dead on...hope it goes well!


----------



## smackdaddy53

Got some pics of the bow plate after fitting it. I did not get around to mounting the motor, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## TimRich

Man that looks great! She's coming along nicely!


----------



## smackdaddy53

This is what Im shooting for as far as her rear end...


----------



## smackdaddy53

I got my motor mounted today and got a pretty good idea on how far back my tunnel should extend past my transom. It is a great feeling to see the motor mounted, next is laying out my deck to see where my console, ice chests and platform should go so I can figure out how many and where my hatches should go. How many of you have used the Tempress hatches and how do you like them? If they are not great, what is a good waterproof hatch? I know cheap stuff isnt good and good stuff isnt cheap so let me have some ideas if you have some hatches you like. I am kicking around the idea of one custom hatch in the rear to access the transom and at least six more on the deck. I have 14" between my stringers and as wide as the boat is to mount them.
I got to thinking about my fuel line, wiring, throttle and shifter and where thry are going to penetrate the deck under the console and come back out in front of the motor...on a flush deck I imagine a short piece of 2x2 aluminum square tubing welded to the deck under the console and coming out in front of the motor would be ideal...anyone have the same idea/pics of their boat? I know someone has done this but can't find pics of it. U have seen the rubber "boots" that slip over the cables but only in fiberglass boats.


----------



## bigwave

Man this boat is starting to look sweet. You asked about the tempress hatches. They are at the top when it comes to drop in hatches, they work great but one thing you need to think about would be the UV......they will fade and crack over time even though they use UV inhibitors, especially in the south Texas sun. I would suggest that you do a price comparison on aluminum drop in vs plastic. You look like your sparing no expense with the build and you obviously know what your doing with the aluminum. I would go with custom fabricated hatches like bassboy makes or make em yourself. They will never go bad and you can always repaint over time. I like how your making the deck......growing up in Corpus Christi I remember the flats skiffs as a kid. I don't ever recall one made with an aluminum hull.......great job. =D>


----------



## smackdaddy53

bigwave said:


> Man this boat is starting to look sweet. You asked about the tempress hatches. They are at the top when it comes to drop in hatches, they work great but one thing you need to think about would be the UV......they will fade and crack over time even though they use UV inhibitors, especially in the south Texas sun. I would suggest that you do a price comparison on aluminum drop in vs plastic. You look like your sparing no expense with the build and you obviously know what your doing with the aluminum. I would go with custom fabricated hatches like bassboy makes or make em yourself. They will never go bad and you can always repaint over time. I like how your making the deck......growing up in Corpus Christi I remember the flats skiffs as a kid. I don't ever recall one made with an aluminum hull.......great job. =D>


Thanks Big! I was hoping to make it one of a kind and very functional and it is taking shape nicely. I may go with custom aluminum hatches because for the price of Tempress hatches I could buy some aluminum C channel, angle and aluminum piano hinges and use the cutouts as the actual lids. I think I am going with Ultra Tuff for my deck, console and side coating so I could probably rivet the hatches and not mess with welding them because the coating will be thick enough to cover the rivets and small joints.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

I put 3 tempress hatches on my last boat. All 3 leaked in the rain.


----------



## smackdaddy53

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> I put 3 tempress hatches on my last boat. All 3 leaked in the rain.


You arent the first to say that so I suppose they are out of the question. They are expensive anyway.


----------



## smackdaddy53

I mounted my aluminum bow eye, layed out my poling platform, console and set my motor to figure out how much tunnel will be actually under the transom. Once I get the float pods ordered and welded on I can finish the tunnel. It will extend past the transom and between the sponsons. I am pretty happy with how light it is even with the motor on it. I can't wait to get it in the water to see how it drafts.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Damn...that's sexy looking in that last pic.


----------



## smackdaddy53

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> Damn...that's sexy looking in that last pic.


Thanks! The OD green has to go! It is coming together nicely.


----------



## WildCard07

Mac that thing is coming together quick. Looks great!


----------



## Country Dave

_Looking good, =D> 

Cutting the hull and transom out to fab the tunnel is going to pretty cool. How deep will the tunnel be and where will it start from midship? I know you said it’s going to extend out between the sponsons/float pods. _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Country Dave said:


> _Looking good, =D>
> 
> Cutting the hull and transom out to fab the tunnel is going to pretty cool. How deep will the tunnel be and where will it start from midship? I know you said it’s going to extend out between the sponsons/float pods. _


The tunnel per specs should be 20" long and 16" wide at bottom/14" wide at top with 45 degree sides so where the jet foot sits 12" back from the transom I should have to cut out 8" of the bottom of the hull and however deep the tunnel is at that point. I am going to have the tunnel cut out of 1/8" sheet and take it to my buddies shop and have it bent in a sheet metal break and find out where it sits in correlation to the hull. I plan on welding the sponsons on first, then figuring out how the tunnel/splash plate will fit past the transom/hull bottom and between the pods. The pods/tunnel will come together as a unit like an extension of the hull.


----------



## Badbagger

Nice work and you're moving right along =D>


----------



## Lonestarluck

This is definately one of the coolest boats on this site, great work can't wait to see it finished. You may have already mentioned it but what area of the coast do you fish?


----------



## smackdaddy53

Lonestarluck said:


> This is definately one of the coolest boats on this site, great work can't wait to see it finished. You may have already mentioned it but what area of the coast do you fish?


Port Mansfield to Sabine so far but mostly the middle Texas coast. My buddy and I are hitting some back lakes on Friday near Port O'Connor for some trout, redfish and flounder hopefully. 
This boat has been in the planning stage for nearly a year, I am glad to finally put some substance to my thoughts! I think you guys will like the end product when it comes around. It is not the most expensive or extravagant tin but it will be one of a kind. I am drawing up my custom float pods and getting them ordered next because the next step is getting it all welded up and then fabbing and cutting out the tunnel then having my buddy weld that. In the meantime I suppose the deck hatches are in the works. After the pods are welded on, tunnel is done it is time to set the console and getting the inside of the hull lined and coating the bottom and sides. 
More to come...


----------



## smackdaddy53

Found a great deal on some Tempress hatches. Two 11x15" and three 13x30" for $220...couldnt pass it up!
Should be getting the tunnel and pods welded on pretty soon then its on to Ultra Tuff on top and GatorGlide on bottom and sides.


----------



## Country Dave

_Looks cool, 8) 
That is a great deal. I’ve been looking for a poling platform but haven’t found one yet._


----------



## smackdaddy53

Country Dave said:


> _Looks cool, 8)
> That is a great deal. I’ve been looking for a poling platform but haven’t found one yet._


There are a few for sale down here but im sure you wouldnt drive to Texas for one. Youd think Florida would be full of them.


----------



## bigwave

I would check these guys out.......www.qualityttops.com They do very good work......highly recommend.


----------



## Country Dave

bigwave said:


> I would check these guys out.......www.qualityttops.com They do very good work......highly recommend.



Thanks Kevin,

_If I can find a decent used one that will work or one that I can modify and the price is right I’ll buy it. Otherwise I’m just going to fab one myself and have my friend help me weld it. I’m thinking square tube and white powder coat. _ :mrgreen:


----------



## smackdaddy53

Country Dave said:


> bigwave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would check these guys out.......www.qualityttops.com They do very good work......highly recommend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Kevin,
> 
> _If I can find a decent used one that will work or one that I can modify and the price is right I’ll buy it. Otherwise I’m just going to fab one myself and have my friend help me weld it. I’m thinking square tube and white powder coat. _ :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

That is all you need! It would be hella cheap and still functional and surely you would make it look good after seeing your previous work.
Just got done marking my cutouts for the hatches, made a few changes and here is what it looks like...I made the rear hatches open towards the front so I can get up in there easily and access my motor mounting bolts, bilge pumps etc without bumping my head too much on the platform. 
For the boat colors I think Im set on navy blue Gator Glide bottom and halfway up the sides then light grey Ultra Tuff from there up and on top and the console too. No actual "paint" on this rig.


----------



## smackdaddy53




----------



## bigwave

Sweat..... =D> =D> I mean Sweeeeeeet.


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey man I think that’s going to be bad azz,

I never really liked deck boats you know like the bass guys fish but you’re build is looking pretty cool. Can’t wait to see it when it’s done. _ opcorn:


----------



## smackdaddy53

Its more of a poling skiff that I can pole the flats with and get out and wade when I need to. Thx


----------



## smackdaddy53

Bare with me guys and gals, I will have more updates soon. Work threw me a curveball and Im trying to adjust and have less free time to work on my boat and if I get time I cant do the work correctly and to the best of my ability so Im taking a break. More to come soon!


----------



## thursdaymike

This is an awesome build. I live in Victoria also. I fish coleto creek every chance I get. My tig welder should be in in the next week or so. Hit me up if you need anything.


----------



## DOBSONFLY

Keep up the good work. Spectacular build! =D>


----------



## Badbagger

Looking bad, real bad... work does the same thing to me. Stick with it!


----------



## Country Dave

smackdaddy53 said:


> Bare with me guys and gals, I will have more updates soon. Work threw me a curveball and Im trying to adjust and have less free time to work on my boat and if I get time I cant do the work correctly and to the best of my ability so Im taking a break. More to come soon!



_Yeah man I feel you on that. I’m doing like 55 plus hours a week, it comes with the position and that’s just the way it is. Trying to balance the little bit of free time I have with family girlfriend and my project. I would rather have one of my projects take twice as long and come out right than have it done in half the time and come out like crap. Hang in there. _


----------



## smackdaddy53

thursdaymike said:


> This is an awesome build. I live in Victoria also. I fish coleto creek every chance I get. My tig welder should be in in the next week or so. Hit me up if you need anything.


Thanks guys.
Mike, I mainly fish saltwater but have pulled out a few good sized blues from Coleto. Heres one from last Summer I caught on live perch and a jugline. Yes I know, I look like a homeless person but I dont dress up to run juglines and drink beer!


----------



## smackdaddy53

Yeah, Im still working on her! Ordered the new jet bearing/seal kit, new bolts and hardware to replace all the old stainless (just in case), jet unit anode kit and few other things to get my motor ready to tune up and run.
Im going to pick it all up tomorrow and get going with it!


----------



## smackdaddy53

Outboard Jets sent the kit without all the parts I needed so it will be another week until I get the bearing installed. I wish I could get it all done faster, looks like yall are losing interest!


----------



## bigwave

Dude your not serious are ya......hey most of us work too......I have been watching your build since the start....hell it took me over a year to do mine. Keep up the good work....your going to have a killer boat when your done.


----------



## Ryno685

bigwave said:


> Dude your not serious are ya......hey most of us work too......I have been watching your build since the start....hell it took me over a year to do mine. Keep up the good work....your going to have a killer boat when your done.



x2 on that! Between working overtime, people getting married and all the rain we've been getting, I haven't even seen my boat in three weeks! Needless to say I won't be meeting the deadline, I gave myself, of next weekend's lake trip. Keep up the good work Smack!


----------



## smackdaddy53

I thought I was lagging! I see it done within three or four months if I get busy and there are no more snags...


----------



## Country Dave

smackdaddy53 said:


> I thought I was lagging! I see it done within three or four months if I get busy and there are no more snags...




_I said that to brother,

I kind of put an unofficial completion time of April 1st on my build but I guess I was the April fool. :LOL2: April has come on gone and May will do the same but I can see a little light at the end of the tunnel. I just hope it’s not a train coming. :mrgreen: 

I’d much rather it takes a little longer and have it right than rush it just to have it done but not done right. I try and do at least one thing a day even if it’s just one little task. I break things down to little projects and then all those little projects add up. _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Country Dave said:


> smackdaddy53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I was lagging! I see it done within three or four months if I get busy and there are no more snags...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I said that to brother,
> 
> I kind of put an unofficial completion time of April 1st on my build but I guess I was the April fool. :LOL2: April has come on gone and May will do the same but I can see a little light at the end of the tunnel. I just hope it’s not a train coming. :mrgreen:
> 
> I’d much rather it takes a little longer and have it right than rush it just to have it done but not done right. I try and do at least one thing a day even if it’s just one little task. I break things down to little projects and then all those little projects add up. _
Click to expand...

Exatly how I am! I refuse to do "rush jobs" on anything...hate temporary fixes too!


----------



## Badbagger

Looking great bro! I can relate to the time thing. I work full time for the State of FL in LE and run a business on the side and typically do about 70 hours a week and then try to fit time in to work on the boat, it ain't easy. Like Dave said, slow and easy and just take the one BIG project and break it down into a bunch of little ones.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Badbagger said:


> Looking great bro! I can relate to the time thing. I work full time for the State of FL in LE and run a business on the side and typically do about 70 hours a week and then try to fit time in to work on the boat, it ain't easy. Like Dave said, slow and easy and just take the one BIG project and break it down into a bunch of little ones.


That's it! I am going to fish tomorrow but Saturday and Sunday it will be on. Time to cut out hatches and begin laying out the tunnel on 1/8" sheet so I can take it to the shop and have them bend it to make a nice one piece tunnel with only two short seams on the back where it flattens out. I may even get it to the welder this weekend but that may be a little overzealous. I need to bolt on my guide ons and run wires and mount my lights on the trailer first.


----------



## Paul Marx

Hey Smack , Buy the lights you can remove the factory wires from . Then go buy yourself an extention cord , cut the ends off of it and run all three wires (ground, turn, and parking lights.) from the front of the trailer to the light itself. That way you aren't useing the trailer as a ground and you don't have any splices close to the water . (only up by the tonge ) I hope this make sense .


----------



## Gators5220

Sick skiff you got goin bro!


----------



## smackdaddy53

Paul, it makes perfect sense, I am putting leds on it too. 
Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## smackdaddy53

I got the new bearing kit, water pump kit and liner installed yesterday. The bearing is easy to replace with a hydraulic press from Harbor Freight Tools instead of paying OJ to do it. You can buy a press and the bearing/seal kit and still spend less than what they charge to do it. 
Cleaned up the impeller and the leading edges of the blades. The jet goes back on tomorrow and its time to clean the carbs and replace the plugs and thermostat for peace of mind. I am removing the VRO for sure, no sense in blowing a powerhead because I depend on an oil pump to lube my motor. I can mix my own gas and not worry about failure. A little 2 stroke smoke never hurt anyone!
More to come after this crazy busy month.


----------



## Badbagger

GREAT progress Smack....


----------



## smackdaddy53

I have been slacking big time. You guys put me to shame!


----------



## Badbagger

All in due time sir =D> Little things that "seem easy" can be a real pain in the azz.. other things that you expect issues with can go smooth as silk, this I KNOW :shock:


----------



## Country Dave

_I have a sign in my office that says “Do you want it fast or do you want it right?“ _ :mrgreen:


----------



## MBH

Boat looks very similar to mine...


----------



## smackdaddy53

Got my pod design done, Boyd's Welding in Florida quoted me about $395 shipped to my doorstep in Texas. I could not have had them built for less anywhere and this is with $50 shipping included.


----------



## Country Dave

_Very cool,
What the height? _


----------



## smackdaddy53

The height is 8"...I doubt I will draft any more than 6" because Im keeping her light.
Top left of the page shows it.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=317955#p317955 said:


> smackdaddy53 » 08 Jun 2013, 15:22[/url]"]The height is 8"...I doubt I will draft any more than 6" because Im keeping her light.
> Top left of the page shows it.




_Very cool,
That’s what I’m looking for as well, a 6" draft. My float test confirms that. _


----------



## smackdaddy53

It may suprise me when I put her in the drink for the first time, she is going to be pretty light.


----------



## riverrat174

You got your poop in a group, smack. Nice work. Craftsmanship is excellent. Cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## smackdaddy53

I changed my design plans on the pods, went with step pods and changed the depth from 8" to 12" so my steps will be 6" deep. These will be helpful in getting in and out of the boat to wade fish. Ordered them from Boyd's Welding in Florida and they are in fabrication now and will be on my doorstep on July 12. You can't beat custom fabricated pods out of .025" sheet pressure tested and shipped from Florida to Texas for less than $475. All my quotes here at local marine fab shops were $600-750...crazy!


----------



## Country Dave

_Good deal, 
Can’t wait to see them on the boat. _


----------



## smackdaddy53

My pods are expected to be at my door by this Friday, a week earlier than they quoted! I finished the waterproof LED lights on my trailer yesterday and recieved my sample packet with a material quote for my UltraTuff deck coating. I am going with light grey UltraTuff (Tuffcoat) on my console, deck and partially down the sides and then from there down and on the bottom of my hull I decided on dark grey GatorGlide G4 super slick coating. The G4 is as smooth as the G2 but even more abrasion resistant. 
My welder will have my pods welded on (with my help) and most of the boat welded up in about two weeks. After that I am going to fab my tunnel and get it welded on as well. Finally feeling lijke I am making some headway!


----------



## Badbagger

Awesome, just friggin awesome =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## smackdaddy53

Don't mind the blue tape, just supporting the pods to see how they fit. I am fairly happy with Boyd's Welding but they screwed up on the starboard pod and made the side angle 22 degrees instead of 25 degrees. I am tempted to send them back and have them made the way I ordered them. I really don't want any half assed anything on my boat if I can help it and surely not something I paid $470 for to be custom built.
The tape on the motor is to deter dirt dauber wasps from building nests in my motor.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Seems like the pods would cause a cavitation problem in sliding turns. Curious to know how they work once on the water.


----------



## smackdaddy53

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> Seems like the pods would cause a cavitation problem in sliding turns. Curious to know how they work once on the water.


Lots of outboard jet boats have pods and work perfectly. Here is one of many that Sonny's Marine sells near me. Im sure he would have stopped having Alweld build boats like this if they did not perform well. Its the same size boat as mine, same tunnel I'm adding and same footprint on the pods. Check this video out, same boat. 
https://youtu.be/PBjLua3gT0A


----------



## smackdaddy53




----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Looking at the pic makes me think that it will be more prone to cavitation in a sliding turn, but it might not...might even make it better. Probably get a great hole shot either way.

One thing that will be easy with the pods is cleaning out the foot if you suck up something.

Alweld doesn't list pods or sponsons as an option for their jet boats on their website.


----------



## smackdaddy53

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> Looking at the pic makes me think that it will be more prone to cavitation in a sliding turn, but it might not...might even make it better. Probably get a great hole shot either way.
> 
> One thing that will be easy with the pods is cleaning out the foot if you suck up something.
> 
> Alweld doesn't list pods or sponsons as an option for their jet boats on their website.


Sonny has them custom built to his specs with the higher transom as well. He has been rigging and selling these rigs here on the coast for over 20 years. 
My tunnel will actually extend out 12" past the rear of my boat between the sponsons to make up for the manual jack plate setback. It will be like the pods are not even there because the tunnel will be an extension of the hull. And will be welded in as one piece between the pods. Sonny is going to help me out and check everything out before I actually cut a hole in the bottom of the boat and weld in the tunnel. Did you check out the video?


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

I checked it out...but didn't see much but a boat just zipping along. Sounds like a cool design solution. Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Ranchero50

This is a request for a reply with some constructive criticism about the built.

Looks like an interesting build. I think you need to get the darned thing wet before you get too far into finishing it to see how it performs in real life. If you read my build, I did a good many changes midstream to work out bugs. Bug are a PITA to work around and bugs squash dreams pretty darned quick.

I'd get a set of wings welded onto the jet intake and a flange welded to your transom and pods to bolt a rubber pad on to reduce / eliminate a lot of back cavitation issues OB jets have. The pad will have a cutout so it wraps tightly around the intake neck. OB jets have trouble getting water to bend so you may want to check that your tunnel is going to help bend the water by having a radiused edge on the rear lip. Water follows that radius through hydrodynamics and it'll help load the pump. Use a spoon bottom against water coming out of a faucet to visualize the basic concept.

Your deck looks top heavy with the 1/8 2x2's so again, I'd get it wet with cinder blocks as substitutes for fuel and batteries. Do the walk around test and get on the poling tower to see how the hull feels. What are your plans for emergency conditions (storms blow up, flooding, overnighting, flotation etc). What have you planned for corrosion control, especially where you are laminating bare metal to the old transom and bow? It'll suck to have the hull corrode out from under you. Are you going to be able to access all your cables and wiring once the deck is finished? 

Hope I didn't come off as a jerk, but I figure it's best to ask dumb questions before dumb things happen (on the water, in the middle of a storm, at night).
Jamie


----------



## smackdaddy53

All good stuff! 
The bow and transom .125" aluminum are going to be completely TIG welded around the perimeter and I will have a sacrificial anode on the transom. I have not done anything on the tunnel yet because I am going to get my pods tacked on first and build off the inside of them. I am going to fab the tunnel exactly to OB Jet design specs for the size of my foot. As far as float testing, it will be done before I do any hull or deck coatings just in case I want to make any adjustments and need to weld or cut on it. I know it looks tall and topheavy but the hull with all that bracing and top sheets is light enough for me to pick up bu myself off the trailer. I will have a 19-20 gallon tank under the deck just in front of the console and one cranking battery and two for my trolling motor. I also plan on a high end ice chest that will double as a casting platform on the front. For floatation I have some big chunks of styrofoam that came out of the original seats and it will be installed under the deck in areas that will be out of the way of my storage. Im taking my time and trying to think of everything in order of operation and hopefully it will come out performing like I want it to! It wont win any races but I do at least expect a decent holeshot and planing speed. I know it will run shallow enough for the marsh I fish in, not planning on sliding my hull over any 2" deep water and shell under it if I can help it. I know it will need adjustments made but that is the part I like, learning, understanding and problem solving. I would rather do all the work myself than have something pre fabbed, that is no fun! 
Thanks for the notes, keep them coming.


----------



## smackdaddy53

The deck will be riveted on and access to the underside will be easy, I also still have to mount the rub rail on the top edges but that will be last. 
Twin bilge pumps too, not fooling around and sinking her.
I take fins are definitely going on the foot as well...everything will be done that I can think of to make it work. If it ends up being a dead end and I am chasing my tail and blowing money for a snakebit project I will rebuild the tunnel, add a hydraulic jackplate and put a prop lower unit on it.


----------



## Ranchero50

Here's a pic of the foot off my buddies 90/65 Merc behind a Ranger 117. He got in a fight with some granite on the susky and broke the front end off.

The wings are just 1/4" diamond plate (because diamond plate is sexy eh) and he said the performance difference was surprising, especially in the turns.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Looks like a winner. My whole jet unit is sandblasted so minimal cleaning will be necessary to weld fins on mine. Luckily my buddy is one of the best TIG welders in South Texas and he still loves to weld after all these years. I like the diamondplate, I may have to infringe on your buddies copyright...with 1/8" plate I should be fine, my tunnel will protect the fins and Im not running rivers with big rocks anyway.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Wow, it has been a long time since I was on here last! My boat has been at my buddies shop supposedly getting TIG welded but today I went by to take some measurements and he only welded the front which probably only took about an hour. I am not very happy at the moment, I really expected to be cutting out the tunnel tomorrow and getting it welded up this weekend but I guess the rest of the boat has to be done first...I wish I had my own TIG machine! I WILL get this project done and add some progress to the build thread soon.


----------



## Country Dave

_Welcome back Smack,

Get er done.................... :mrgreen: _


----------



## Badbagger

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332691#p332691 said:


> Country Dave » Yesterday, 11:16[/url]"]_Welcome back Smack,
> 
> Get er done.................... :mrgreen: _



X2, welcome back Smack!


----------



## Paul Marx

X 3 ? Welcome back Smack .


----------



## smackdaddy53

X4...haha
Got the ~25 gallon gas tank yesterday and fabbed the tunnel the day before, will try to flip the boat and put it back on the trailer so I can cutbout the hull/transom for the tunnel and take it back to the shop and get this project done. All I lack is finishing up.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332879#p332879 said:


> smackdaddy53 » 4 minutes ago[/url]"]X4...haha
> Got the ~25 gallon gas tank yesterday and fabbed the tunnel the day before, will try to flip the boat and put it back on the trailer so I can cutbout the hull/transom for the tunnel and take it back to SLOWMO's shop along with a cattle prod and get this project done. All I lack is finishing up.



_Ok cool,

Is the tank aluminum or poly? _


----------



## smackdaddy53

With the help of my trusty Kubota and front end loader I got the hull flipped after work today and layed out the tunnel cut-out and it is ready for cutting tomorrow after work. Sitting here after shooting a few mourning dove with my buddy and his dad looking at the flipped hull just mulling it over with my dogs (actual dogs not people)... 
You guys know how much thought and research goes into a hull mod, I am getting even more antsy as the build slowly progresses! 
For some reason Tapatalk has denied access to sharing photos. Will post them after I figure out what is up!


----------



## karloutdoors

Just came accorss this thread. Very entertaining read and equally as impressive. I dont know you but can surely feel the pride you have in this build and hope this rig brings you nothing but good times when done. Good luck.
Karl


----------



## smackdaddy53

Thank you Karl! I will definitely be proud once I get this thing in the water and catch some fish. 
This evening I cut the "hole" for my tunnel out of the hull. It was a nerve racking step because if I screwed it up too bad the whole project would be scrapped for the most part. 
I got it cut out and the tunnel I fabbed fit like a glove, now it is off to the welding shop so my buddy can TIG it all up and I am going to be there helping him and supervising so the pods are welded on straight and true, the tunnel is straight and all the details are taken care of. I am definitely OCD when it comes to fabricating anything I have a hand in because I don't want to be affiliated with a turd! I want this boat to perform well and do what I built it to do, which is get me to some areas most boats around here can't go and catch some fish without having to worry about anything out of the ordinary happening (which is commonplace when it comes to me and fishing). 
When I click the add photo icon I still get a popup that reads "your forum has disabled image sharing from this app..." What the hell does that mean? I want to post pictures! Haha
The "Pole Dancer" is one step closer to making that $100 tip! I hope to have her back to the house completely welded up and getting prepped for the first float test soon. I will try to get a hott chick to act as my "weight" so I can take pictures of how she floats with "the weight" distributed in different configurations...if I can't round one up I will have to settle for some five gallon buckets of water I guess.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Got the boat to the shop today and we welded the pods and tunnel, flipped the hull and got her back on the trailer right side up and it is off to the shop again hopefully when I get more time in the evening soon. I took pics of it all but still can't upload pics from Tapatalk. As soon as I can I will add them. I don't know why it stopped allowing me to share images all of a sudden, it is frustrating because no one likes to just read about the builds! Pictures show so much more.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=333402#p333402 said:


> smackdaddy53 » Yesterday, 22:50[/url]"]Got the boat to the shop today and we welded the pods and tunnel, flipped the hull and got her back on the trailer right side up and it is off to the shop again hopefully when I get more time in the evening soon. I took pics of it all but still can't upload pics from Tapatalk. As soon as I can I will add them. I don't know why it stopped allowing me to share images all of a sudden, it is frustrating because no one likes to just read about the builds! Pictures show so much more.



_Very cool Smack,

Why don't you contact the sight administrator and see if they can help you with the pics. _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Well it looks like my image sharing problem came from updating my forum app and image sharing was turned off. I must be getting old!
Here are the pictures of the latest developments on the pole dancer. She is looking sexy to me! I will be wire wheeling that crappy jonboat spotty barnacle crusted green off soon after I get the top of the pods, tunnel and transom perimeter TIG welded now that I got her right side up again. 
Here is the tunnel cut out and 2"x6" tubing reinforcement riveted in place. It doubles as a transom stiffener, keeping the bottom of the transom from flexing when trailering and running the motor (when that day comes)...



Pieces cut for the jet tunnel and layed in place...



Pods and tunnel welded up, I flipped the hull so my buddy and I were not doing a bunch of odd overhead work.



Slid her off the trailer and flipped her carefully with a sling strap and my Kubota front end loader. Ready to haul back to the shop and finish welding the inside of the tunnel hull and everything else on the topside and entire boat. Believe it or not I can pick the back of the boat up off the trailer really easily. I bet the hull without the deck plates weighs about 300 pounds if that. 



I mounted the motor after work today to see how my design fits since I built it all off measurements and welded it without checking the fit of the jet foot but it all ended up right where I wanted it. There will be another 1/8" aluminum splash plate welded over the top of the lip of the existing tunnel to keep water from splashing all over the back of the boat. It fits like a glove!


----------



## Country Dave

_Wow that looks really good bro, tight work........................... =D> _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Thank you Dave. Your build and a few others have been the ones I read every post of and helped me a bunch. There is a ton of information and great Ideas (and a few lessons learned) that I am sure helped and will help many people. 
The float test will be soon, probably next week some time. I just want to see how she sits and see how many pinholes I need to weld before the hull gets the GatorGlide coating.


----------



## bigwave

I just wonder how much better you guys make these boats.....really nice job Smack. =D>


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=333576#p333576 said:


> smackdaddy53 » Yesterday, 21:10[/url]"]Thank you Dave. Your build and a few others have been the ones I read every post of and helped me a bunch. There is a ton of information and great Ideas (and a few lessons learned) that I am sure helped and will help many people.
> The float test will be soon, probably next week some time. I just want to see how she sits and see how many pinholes I need to weld before the hull gets the GatorGlide coating.





_Hey thanks Smack,

That’s much appreciated bro. This site is pretty cool and a great resource. I got inspired when I saw Jon Boat Jerry’s bad azz build. I think you have the perfect skinny water set up. I’m not a big deck boat guy and I like a prop instead of a jet but your build is going work real good. 1652 tunnel flat bottom with a little bit of a mod V and float pods, that’s the chit……………………………… :mrgreen: 

My next build will be 1652 prop tunnel mod V all welded flat bottom with float pods. I wish I could have found 16 mod V all welded flat bottom when I was looking. The 1752 came along and the price was too good to let it go. My 17 is a little heaver and it does have a little bit “not much” dead rise plus I had the big motor that really would be over kill on a flat bottom 16. Can’t wait to see the rest of your progress. Lots of pics bro. _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Country Dave said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=333576#p333576 said:
> 
> 
> 
> smackdaddy53 » Yesterday, 21:10[/url]"]Thank you Dave. Your build and a few others have been the ones I read every post of and helped me a bunch. There is a ton of information and great Ideas (and a few lessons learned) that I am sure helped and will help many people.
> The float test will be soon, probably next week some time. I just want to see how she sits and see how many pinholes I need to weld before the hull gets the GatorGlide coating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Hey thanks Smack,
> 
> That’s much appreciated bro. This site is pretty cool and a great resource. I got inspired when I saw Jon Boat Jerry’s bad azz build. I think you have the perfect skinny water set up. I’m not a big deck boat guy and I like a prop instead of a jet but your build is going work real good. 1652 tunnel flat bottom with a little bit of a mod V and float pods, that’s the chit……………………………… :mrgreen:
> 
> My next build will be 1652 prop tunnel mod V all welded flat bottom with float pods. I wish I could have found 16 mod V all welded flat bottom when I was looking. The 1752 came along and the price was too good to let it go. My 17 is a little heaver and it does have a little bit “not much” dead rise plus I had the big motor that really would be over kill on a flat bottom 16. Can’t wait to see the rest of your progress. Lots of pics bro. _
Click to expand...

Thanks Bigwave and Dave! 
I am going to do the float test with some weight in the area where the gas tank and batteries will be and determine if this build may become a modification of a modification. I may cut out an area for my console and legs to go to lower the center of gravity, leaving the front deck and rear deck with the platform on it where it is. That is what I like about doing this myself, I can make it however I want and I left the framing open so I could change up mid build if I wanted to. We shall see very soon!


----------



## Badbagger

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=333500#p333500 said:


> Country Dave » 31 Oct 2013, 21:23[/url]"]_Wow that looks really good bro, tight work........................... =D> _



X2 VERY NICE WORK =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## smackdaddy53

Just cut/fit the top piece of my tunnel and intake fins to weld on my jet foot. It isn't much but I drank a few brewskies and did a whole lot of eyeballing and thinking. That is what I love about doing this kind of work, you don't just plop down a few months worth of money and buy it, you use problem solving and learn as you go to make what you invisioned from day one. And that is also the great part as I stated before, your end product may be very close to what you were thinking of in the first place or it can evolve over the duration of the build and make a functioning unit. 
Here you go...


----------



## smackdaddy53

Here is the hull with the motor mounted, I will be dismounting the motor tomorrow and taking it to the welding shop again for the "final" welds. I am sure there will be some small additions that will need to be welded later but for now my focus is to get the Pole Dancer in the water to see how she drafts. I left the lifting harness on and the blue tape keeps dirt dauber wasps from building nests in my motor while it is in hibernation. The top deck sheets and all that are in the shop for now. She is bare bones!


----------



## smackdaddy53

Broke out the grinder and twisted wire cup wheel and got after it Monday for about an hour after work, yesterday I got about another hour in and burned up my "new" grinder and had to go pick another one up and today I finished up one side down to bare aluminum. 
You have to wear that safety gear or the aluminum dust, old paint and wire shrapnel will get the best of you. I hope to finish up tomorrow on the other side and take off the motor. I unbolted the jet foot to take with me to weld the intake fins on while it is at the shop again. Hopefully this will be the last time to drag it the 100 mile round trip to my buddies shop. 
On a side note, I am trying to wrap my head around the best place to put my two drain holes. My tunnel and pods take up all of my transom so maybe I will have to come out of the bottom ribs on each side of the tunnel like it was before.
It is not much but it is progress!


----------



## Badbagger

Nice work Smack =D> =D> =D> It's all about progress and you're doing just that!


----------



## Country Dave

_Looks very cool with the motor on it bro,

I think the deck supports really help make that thing rigged. Tight work.......................... =D> _


----------



## bigwave

I like your idea of a drop down seating area for the driver.....it reminds me of a fighter jet.....that thing is looking awesome.


----------



## Flatbotm

Very clean impressive work!


----------



## smackdaddy53

bigwave said:


> I like your idea of a drop down seating area for the driver.....it reminds me of a fighter jet.....that thing is looking awesome.


Thanks guys, I will run my float test after my buddy finishes the welding and go from there. With a 25 gallon gas tank below deck and three batteries down there I don't think it will be topheavy. My gas tank is going to be wide and only 7 3/4" deep to keep my center of gravity low. I have had lots of skeptics saying I am going to flip it the first time I slide a little and catch a wave...I am not seeing myself trying to do 360's, I am just going to fish off it and use it to get to my wadefishing spots. 
Believe it or not, with the motor off and just the hull and top deck sheets on it I can pick up the whole rear of the boat off the trailer. The framing is not that heavy.


----------



## smackdaddy53

About to go wire wheel the rest of the paint off and take the motor off and try to get it to the shop and weld a little more on it. I am ready to get to the next step!


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=333982#p333982 said:


> smackdaddy53 » 15 minutes ago[/url]"]About to go wire wheel the rest of the paint off and take the motor off and try to get it to the shop and weld a little more on it. I am ready to get to the next step!



_You go brother.......................... =D> _


----------



## hudflat

really nice work smack!


----------



## smackdaddy53

Ok, finally got the final day of welding scheduled for Tuesday next week...once this is done it is all downhill from there. I am ready to get this thing rolling at a faster pace!
Oh yeah, I burned up another brand new grinder right as I finished wire wheeling the last of the paint off. At this pace I should have three more grinders to take back after I flip it and finish the bottom...it sure does look clean and pretty with all that OD Green paint off of it. The Tuffcoat and GatorGlide should adhere to it well.


----------



## Mrtoler

Nice, looking forward to the progress... Maybe I'll see you on the water one day, once I finish my tritoon!


----------



## smackdaddy53

I am nearing rigging stage with my build so I figured I would keep an eye out for items I will need soon...
Scored 3 Optima blue top D31M batteries with trays and straps, a 4 bank MinnKota onboard charger, Minn Kota battery indicator that shows charge status of three batteries and all the leads that go with them for $500! The batteries load tested 95%...could not pass it up, $1250 for all of it new. 
Also got a 21' Stiffy Guide Series push pole that has only been used a few times for $600, new ones go for about $900.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334679#p334679 said:


> smackdaddy53 » 57 minutes ago[/url]"]I am nearing rigging stage with my build so I figured I would keep an eye out for items I will need soon...
> Scored 3 Optima blue top D31M batteries with trays and straps, a 4 bank MinnKota onboard charger, Minn Kota battery indicator that shows charge status of three batteries and all the leads that go with them for $500! The batteries load tested 95%...could not pass it up, $1250 for all of it new.
> Also got a 21' Stiffy Guide Series push pole that has only been used a few times for $600, new ones go for about $900.



_Sweet................................................... =D> _


----------



## smackdaddy53

I took the boat to the shop Tuesday and we got everything welded but the two drain tubes, stress cracks on the poling platform and the gunnel cap corners. I am pretty happy with where it is so far. 
I know my build is not as in depth as others but it has been a pretty cut and dried build so far. I will get more detailed when I start the rigging and coating process. Here are a few photos of the project so far:


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey Smack it looks real good,

It's come along way brother, keep up the good work............................ =D> _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Country Dave said:


> _Hey Smack it looks real good,
> 
> It's come along way brother, keep up the good work............................ =D> _


Slowly! It will never be as nice as yours.


----------



## Badbagger

Way to GO Smack! Really GREAT JOB! You've come a LONG way brother, keep on trucking. The ends is in sight!

=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> 

Bagger Out


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Badbagger said:


> Way to GO Smack! Really GREAT JOB! You've come a LONG way brother, keep on trucking. The ends is in sight! =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>
> Bagger Out


I couldn't agree more! =D> Killer work Smack, esp. those sponsons!


----------



## -coaltrain-

Very nice build. I love those float pods.


----------



## smackdaddy53

The holidays and a head cold have slowed me down a bit but I am picking up a twice used Minn Kota Riptide 55 with CoPilot today for $450. I could not pass it up! I don't troll much so going with the 12v will keep my weight down. It has a disconnect plate for days I know I wont need it (which will not be often). 
I need to get the drain tubes welded in and solid rivet a few holes where I drilled out the seats. Next step after that is float testing!


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335895#p335895 said:


> smackdaddy53 » 18 minutes ago[/url]"]The holidays and a head cold have slowed me down a bit but I am picking up a twice used Minn Kota Riptide 55 with CoPilot today for $450. I could not pass it up! I don't troll much so going with the 12v will keep my weight down. It has a disconnect plate for days I know I wont need it (which will not be often).
> I need to get the drain tubes welded in and solid rivet a few holes where I drilled out the seats. Next step after that is float testing!



_Brother I know what you mean. Its not been cold here but the weather has been snotty, rainy and windy making it difficult to get anything done. Not to mention the hustle and bustle of the holidays. 55lbs thrust should pull you around just fine. You'll be happy after the float test, I know I was. 

Don't get discourage these things take time. I have a sign in my office that's says "You want it done fast or you want it done right"............................................... :mrgreen: _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Country Dave said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335895#p335895 said:
> 
> 
> 
> smackdaddy53 » 18 minutes ago[/url]"]The holidays and a head cold have slowed me down a bit but I am picking up a twice used Minn Kota Riptide 55 with CoPilot today for $450. I could not pass it up! I don't troll much so going with the 12v will keep my weight down. It has a disconnect plate for days I know I wont need it (which will not be often).
> I need to get the drain tubes welded in and solid rivet a few holes where I drilled out the seats. Next step after that is float testing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Brother I know what you mean. Its not been cold here but the weather has been snotty, rainy and windy making it difficult to get anything done. Not to mention the hustle and bustle of the holidays. 55lbs thrust should pull you around just fine. You'll be happy after the float test, I know I was.
> 
> Don't get discourage these things take time. I have a sign in my office that's says "You want it done fast or you want it done right"............................................... :mrgreen: _
Click to expand...

Naa, Im not discouraged, just ready to get this damn thing wet and go catch some fish! Paddling my kayak several miles to catch fish really limits my fishing. We catch some good fish though! I have caught seven trout 24-26 1/2" the last two trips.


----------



## Gators5220

Man I wish I had half of the metal working skills you or Country Dave have! Both your boats are sick, nice work.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Gators5220 said:


> Man I wish I had half of the metal working skills you or Country Dave have! Both your boats are sick, nice work.


Thanks man! Many years of construction, metal fabrication and sore hands paid off I guess. 
I ordered my GatorGlideG4 and should begin coating the bottom and sides as soon as it comes in.
I got my solid aluminum rivets, bucking bar and air hammer a couple of days ago so I can rivet the old rivet holes where the seats were mounted. Once I get them riveted I am taking her to the lake for the float test to see where I want to put my console, gas tank and batteries. Once I lay that out I can place my hatches where I can access everything under the deck easily. Some time soon will be the Tuffcoat nonskid coating on the deck and top of float pods. 
I got a great deal on a MinnKota 55 SP CoPilot remote trolling motor the other day. It is all coming together finally! 
So far I have:
A boat and motor, of course

Trolling motor with quick release deck plate and RAM mount that holds the shaft near the head and keeps it from bouncing on rough rides when it is stowed away.

Aluminum poling platform

90 quart K2 Cryo ice chest with custom starboard top I made so it will mount on the front of the boat and double as a casting platform

21 foot Stiffy Guide Series push pole with Stiffy bungee deck brackets

94 quart igloo fish box with cushioned top and aluminum rack for captains leaning post

Fiberglass mini console with grab bar and lexan tinted windshield I made with 2 double aluminum rod holders for each side

MinnKota 4 bank onboard charger

MinnKota LED battery indicator

3 Optima D31M Blue Top batteries with trays and hold down straps (1 for motor, 1 for accessories, 1 reserve)

One large gel cell for trolling motor

25 gallon below deck gas tank

Stainless 5 spoke steering wheel 
(Getting a Teleflex NFB steering kit after I figure out console location so my cables are the correct length)

Tempress hatches

2 24" and 1 48" Flounderpro underwater light bars (I am making a removeable rack and more above water LEDs for gigging trips)

Perko switches etc

(Pictures will be added soon)


----------



## Country Dave

_Very cool bro,

The float test will be huge. Once you know how she floats you can move forward. What are you looking to draft when its all said and done? _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Just got done bucking my rivets with my new air hammer and bucking bar. It was not too tough to figure out.


----------



## semojetman

I just viewed your whole build and I fell in love.
That is a cool @ss boat.


----------



## -coaltrain-

More info on these underwater flounder light bars please. I need to replace the round 9 led spotlights with a bar.... thanks


----------



## smackdaddy53

-coaltrain- said:


> More info on these underwater flounder light bars please. I need to replace the round 9 led spotlights with a bar.... thanks


They are flounderpro LEDs, check out their website. I just designed some 20 watt submersible flounder lights for a big company and will get the prototype in next week. After I test them they will be sold online from a reputable dealer here in the USA.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Yesterday I set three of my optimas in the front of the boat where they will be mounted and temporarily screwed down the decking and bent my gunnel caps on the edge of my sheets and left them a little long so I can take them off after the float test. The very front will have a piece of gunnel cap cut to fit after I get the float test done and cut out my hatches. I still have to buy my under deck fuel tank too.
After the float test I will know an approximate draft line so I can terminate my GatorGlideG4 bottom coating just above the water line. I am going with Dark Grey bottom and about 6" up the sides and light grey Duralux from there up to the gunnels and then light grey Tuffcoat on the tops of the pods and deck. I think it will look sharp!


----------



## fool4fish1226

=D> Amazing =D>


----------



## -coaltrain-

Very nice!!!


----------



## smackdaddy53

Thanks guys, I just hope it floats!


----------



## bigwave

Very nice Smack, the pics really put her into perspective. I really like the design layout of your rig. =D> :beer:


----------



## Country Dave

_Looks great Smack,

I think it should float pretty skinny, I don't see it drafting more that 5" at rest. Lets get that thing wet............................ =D> _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Most people that have seen her think she will be top heavy but just like the women I love, the bottom balances it all out nicely...haha
With three 60# optimas, a 25 gallon fuel tank and a few other items below deck I believe my center of gravity will be fine. I think about all the top drive and tower boats I see that are only 8 feet wide and have a 10-14' platform on them with two or three large dudes hanging out up there. Even regular flats boats of standard width with a 6-8" raised console platform are getting pretty high and some even have above deck gas tanks. 
With the pods and 52" bottom I believe it will all work out well.


----------



## Country Dave

_Smack what's up dawg,

When are you going to get that thing wet? I remember my float test like it was yesterday. You will be so relieved once that's done. I'm saying 5" draft at rest. _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Country Dave said:


> _Smack what's up dawg,
> 
> When are you going to get that thing wet? I remember my float test like it was yesterday. You will be so relieved once that's done. I'm saying 5" draft at rest. _


Que paso vato loco Dave?
I have three more days to work and Im off for two weeks. I am setting aside about 6-7 days to fish and at least 3 to work on the boat. Slowly but surely it is coming together.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337272#p337272 said:


> smackdaddy53 » 27 Dec 2013, 20:44[/url]"]
> 
> 
> Country Dave said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Smack what's up dawg,
> 
> When are you going to get that thing wet? I remember my float test like it was yesterday. You will be so relieved once that's done. I'm saying 5" draft at rest. _
> 
> 
> 
> Que paso vato loco Dave?
> I have three more days to work and Im off for two weeks. I am setting aside about 6-7 days to fish and at least 3 to work on the boat. Slowly but surely it is coming together.
Click to expand...


_Que pasa mufasa........................ :LOL2: 

Have you got her wet yet.................................................... :mrgreen: _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Country Dave said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337272#p337272 said:
> 
> 
> 
> smackdaddy53 » 27 Dec 2013, 20:44[/url]"]
> 
> 
> Country Dave said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Smack what's up dawg,
> 
> When are you going to get that thing wet? I remember my float test like it was yesterday. You will be so relieved once that's done. I'm saying 5" draft at rest. _
> 
> 
> 
> Que paso vato loco Dave?
> I have three more days to work and Im off for two weeks. I am setting aside about 6-7 days to fish and at least 3 to work on the boat. Slowly but surely it is coming together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Que pasa mufasa........................ :LOL2:
> 
> Have you got her wet yet.................................................... :mrgreen: _
Click to expand...

I took her to the nearest ramps and they were all either too steep or in too bad of shape to launch. I am going to be off 14 days starting tomorrow so I am going to take her to a reservoir I know has a good ramp and not a lot of people launching. I want calm fresh water and a gradual ramo to get her wet. Im getting an aluminum trailer built for her in January hopefully so I can get rid of that huge, heavy, way too wide trailer.


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey that sounds good bro,

I'm sure its going to float nice.............. =D> _

_Pics please._


----------



## Gators5220

Lookin sick as always, the redfish are shakin!


----------



## smackdaddy53

I will add photos tomorrow but I got the drain tubes fabbed and welded in on each side on the stern. Going with dual 1200 gph bilge pumps for good measure.
Poling platform has been doctored up, my buddy TIG welded the stress cracks from the previous owner backing the platform into the garage opening and cracked a few of the welds. 
I have made my decision to recess the middle 8' of the floor and leave about 12" gunnels on each side. I will have rod racks on each side under the gunnels with pvc tubes for the top half of each fishing rod. This will allow me to put the Tempress hatches vertically on the front and rear deck so leakage is minimum. You guys will see it all come together soon. I really want this project to work out and decided recessing the deck will add stability (lower center of gravity) and actually increase storage area and functionality. I know some of you recommended this but I was being hard headed. If I wanted a full deck boat I would either need a wider hull, shallower hull or both. 
More to come!


----------



## smackdaddy53

Drain tube welded in on both sides. 




Cracks on platform welded as well. 
You need to drill a small hole at the end of a crack in aluminum then weld it all up. This hole will fill with aluminum and keep it from cracking again and over all strengthens the weld.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Bought a 24' stick of 2x2" tubing from my friend today and picked up a new Dewalt portable band saw (120v) so I can cut my existing framing without removing it from the boat. I am tracking down some local 2x2x1/8" angle to make some mounting clips and it is on! I drank a few Millers after work today and mulled over the changes I am going to make to the deck layout and I am convinced the recessed floor is the way to go. 
Sorry for the delays lately guys, I hope you have not lost interest in my build. I have been busy and like to do it right like Dave stated. Once I get to cutting, drilling, riveting and welding on it I will get some good pictures to pique your interest.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Here are the cuts I made today after work. I have a better feeling about the project now. I cut the center three stringers and will be moving the cut out to the floor. It sound easy in theory but there is a little more fabrication and "demo" work to it. This is what I love about projects like this, changing on the fly and making it work the way I want!
Removed the deck and set it aside


New tools are fun!


You can see the center stringers I cut and moved over 4"


----------



## smackdaddy53

The four pieces of tubing will be cut out after I rivet the runners in place so they stay where I want them.


----------



## Country Dave

_looking good bro,

Keep the pics coming._


----------



## smackdaddy53

Thanks Dave. Its hard to tell whats what in the pics but im leaving the center two stringers to mount the console to but still be able to have it completely open underneath. It will be easier to visualize after I cut them out this afternoon if I get off early enough. This layout will be much better than the full flush deck. Im glad you guys convinced me to do it.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Alright, got the clips riveted and the stringers cut. Now for the floor layout. I am going to run 5 full length 2x2 square tubing floor joists for the floor and extend two of them all the way to the rear of the boat to give the tunnel a little more support (I doubt it needs it but overbuilt is never bad!) and you can see this in the third picture. 
Next steps are cutting the recessed parts of the decking out and getting the floor supports riveted in and more aluminum for the gunnel covers.


----------



## bigwave

I like your design change. You will still have tons of flat deck to fish off of, and the ride will probably be a bit better with a lower center of gravity. Looking good Smack.


----------



## Country Dave

_The fuel tank up front is going to be a big plus,

You don't want it bow heavy anymore than you want it stern heavy. If you can't have the perfect center of buoyancy I think a little heavy in the stern is better than being to heavy up front. A balanced load is the key. My buds Actioncraft is bow heavy with full fuel, the tank is all the way up front and it rides like chit in a chop and wants to porpoise bad without dialing in the trim taps. _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Yeah I figured you guys would like that better. Thanks for the thumbs up!

I got a lot done today and yesterday. Popped 400 rivets and used up about 30 feet of square tubing and 12 feet of 2" angle for mounting clips. 

Here is the beefed up floor and doubled up gunnels so I don't need and upright braces to get in the way of my under gunnel rod storage. I am also thinking about putting three access hatches on each side under the gunnels between braces just so I maximize space. 
I will be adding plenty of closed cell foam under the floor, in the bow and stern as well to be CG compliant and reduce noise while running and walking around in the boat. I am really stoked about the changes I made. The 25 gallon fuel tank fits perfectly under the bow deck with room to spare. My three optima batteries will go under the console on the floor and one reserve gel cell just to have it. 
This is much more work than it looks! My new Dewalt portable band saw and old trusty pneumatic rivet gun were necessities in this build! Plenty of c clamps and hand clamps were definitely helpful to hold material and get everything square while riveting. The floor joists are about 8" on center and there is a slight valley in the floor for drainage. Also got my bucking bar and modified air hammer out to buck a couple solid rivets to hold the drain plug backer in place. I will be running plenty of polyurethane sealant on everything before adding the Tuffcoat nonskid texture. Loving it!!! Enjoy.


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey now that's bad azz,

Its going to be pretty freakin sweet bro. _


----------



## bigwave

Wow, look at the bracing. Way better than factory and built like a brick $&*@house. I know this is a bit early but what color are you thinking of? Solid,camo,two-tone?


----------



## smackdaddy53

I have never been accused of "under engineering" anything. I always use more fasteners, more material and try to keep everything as square and symmetrical as possible on all my projects. It may have started out as a plain old hull but it is going to be solid but yet lightweight when I am done. I am already thinking about repowering with a 90 or maybe even a 115 after I see what sort of hole shot it has and how she drafts when poling. I am definitely looking at different options for deadening the resonating effects aluminum boats are known for. 
I have a master list of things I still need to do and buy and it is longer than I expected! 
The bottom and six inches up the sides will be dark grey GatorGlide G4, light grey Duralux on the sides and rub rail and light grey Tuffcoat on the deck, pods and console.


----------



## PSG-1

Wow! You've done an outstanding job on this so far! I REALLY like the flat-top deck. Totally eliminates trip hazards, such as ribs, seats, etc, as well as eliminating the need for a bilge pump to remove water from being swamped, as the deck will be truly self-bailing.

Can't wait to see what it looks like when you get 'er done.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Well there is a 78x41" recessed floor but it is 4" off the bottom and I plan on making it self bailing if my draft is low. I still bought twin 600gph automatic bilges just for grins. 
She's going to be pole dancing soon!


----------



## PSG-1

Yeah, 4" of elevation should give you a self-bailing deck. In hindsight, I wish I had done this with my jetboat, then it would be damn near unsinkable.


----------



## Gators5220

Lookin sick as always.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Thanks guys! I have high hopes for this build. She may not be the best looking but she will be a head turner. People should be wondering what the hell it is and how it runs where it runs and why it doesn't look or sound like their cookie cutter bay boats that cost an arm and a leg.
The real reason I am building this rig is simple. I want a functional platform that does what I want it to do and gets me where I want to go and has what I need to catch fish without a huge price tag and the less personal feel of a boat we just plopped down a wad of cash and got a nice boat someone else engineered. 
To keep it simple, all I really need is a way to get to my favorite wading spots and get to some of the less accessible areas here on the Texas coast. Poling the flats is the secondary function I will have for her. I have spent a fair amount of time poling the flats with my buddy on his Maverick HPX-T skiff and have learned a lot about what a poling skiff needs to work well. Most people do not think of aluminum hulls as ideal platforms for a poling skiff but I believe many redfish and trout will see this boat before it is over. It needs to draft around 4", run shallow on plane at lower speeds and navigate back lakes well and I think it will do this efficiently. I am looking at ways to deaden sound that resonates through the hull while poling so fish will not be as spooky on approach and hopefully I will be successful. The removeable trolling motor will be used when it needs to be and stowed away if I have trips where it may not be used very often if at all. The removeable led light bar will hopefully shed light on many flounders backs. 
Functionality is the utmost important factor in this build and I believe recessing the floor is the best move I made so far even though it added a little cost. There will be under gunnel rod storage like most poling skiffs and will have two stake out poles and a bracket for each on the bow and stern as well as mounting clips under one gunnel for them. 
I have been very successful in the last few years fishing for trophy trout and reds out of my kayak so this will be a nice option on trips where I want more range, comfort and storage. I may even mothership a couple of yaks now and then to successfully cover more area than I can just wading. 
The most satisfying part of this boat will be knowing I built it the way I wanted and did so from a mediocre aluminum hull that would have sat on a rusty trailer and corroded away until it was just another piece of scrap metal. Seeing this boat come to fruition will be priceless and I have already gained lots of pride in building it to this point.
I have researched several hundredsof hours and consumed countless cold beers to get where I am with her today. Some nights I spend more time just looking and planning in my head what will work best and taking mental notes as I go. If you take your time and think things out they will fall in place perfectly. I have to thank all of you on here for your ideas, pats on the back and for sharing your methods and things to look for while building and/or modifying simple boats and making them great. Some of the guys on here that I didn't even respond to had bearing on my build. This is one of the best tools for making these boats better than anyone can produce at a cookie cutter level because they are made with our own hands and many lessons learned along the way to make unique vessels that will be enjoyed for years to come. 
Cheers to us for taking the time to build a dream and see it blossom in front of our eyes into the vessel we hope it will be. If it doesn't, we will deconstruct and modify to our liking. Thank you all for everything even if you have no clue you added anything!
To be continued...


----------



## PSG-1

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339664#p339664 said:


> smackdaddy53 » Today, 02:13[/url]"]Thanks guys! I have high hopes for this build. She may not be the best looking but she will be a head turner. People should be wondering what the hell it is and how it runs where it runs and why it doesn't look or sound like their cookie cutter bay boats that cost an arm and a leg.
> The real reason I am building this rig is simple. I want a functional platform that does what I want it to do and gets me where I want to go and has what I need to catch fish without a huge price tag and the less personal feel of a boat we just plopped down a wad of cash and got a nice boat someone else engineered........
> 
> The most satisfying part of this boat will be knowing I built it the way I wanted and did so from a mediocre aluminum hull that would have sat on a rusty trailer and corroded away until it was just another piece of scrap metal. Seeing this boat come to fruition will be priceless and I have already gained lots of pride in building it to this point.......





That's pretty much the same mindset I have. Owning a boat like no other out here is pretty cool. But owning a boat like that, and knowing you built it yourself, is a sense of pride like no other. When I first did my build way back in 2005, there was no tinboats. Just iboats and a few PWC forums. No other jet johns to use for reference. In fact, my 14 ft Sea Doo Speedster was my 'blueprint' to work from! 

I had people tell me it couldn't be done, and those that said it could, seemed to think it would take a rocket scientist to do it. Even had one guy tell me he knew someone who built a jetboat, and it only went 9 MPH. People were pi$$ing on my parade before it even got started! But you know what? I'm the wrong person to tell that 'something can't be done' because "can't" "don't" and "won't" aren't options. In fact, when someone says it can't be done, I accept it as a personal challenge, just to prove their a$$ wrong!! Saw my buddy on the water one day (the one who told me about the 9 MPH jetboat) So, I ran along the opposite side of the channel at WOT, then did a 180 at 30 MPH, and idled over to him, and said, "this one goes a little faster than 9 MPH, I think."
LOL :mrgreen:


----------



## Country Dave

_Smack you’ve sad a mouth full and were pretty much on the same page,

Some people may not believe an aluminum hull is ideal for polling the flats but I’m not one of them. When I think of stalking fish in skinny water two things come to mind. One, you have to be able to get skinny and secondly, you have to do it in a stealthy manner. 

Aluminum hulls typically weigh about a 3rd the weight of their fiberglass counter parts and providing those hulls are the same configuration “Length, width and amount of deadrise” they will draft considerably less and therefore allowing you to get skinnier than the same hull in glass. I know the knock on most aluminum hulls is “Hull Slap” and I’ve experienced that in my 1448.

There are ways around that as well. I wanted a mod-V not just because you have less Hull Slap but because it rides a bit better when it gets a little chopped up. Never the less even with a conventional flat bottom Jon or skiff you can work around it and let’s not forget that fiberglass hulls are not immune from hull slap. 

The trend her is Florida for the flats guys is “ Aluminum hulls” just as we’ve both said I can get just a skinny if not skinnier than a 50K Pathfinder XPS for a tenth of the cost. The other thing that I believe most people don’t think about when polling skinny water is the boats “Pressure wave” When you’re moving the boat forward weather you’re on the gas motor, trolling motor or you’re polling the boat is creating a pressure wave, fish feel that they move and become hypersensitive. 

Aluminum hulls have a smaller foot print/pressure wave because they weigh less, so they draft less and the PW is minimal compared to their fiberglass counter parts. And like you said when you build it yourself you build it the way you want it and you know what you’ve got. _


----------



## PSG-1

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339694#p339694 said:


> Country Dave » 21 minutes ago[/url]"]_
> The other thing that I believe most people don’t think about when polling skinny water is the boats “Pressure wave” When you’re moving the boat forward weather you’re on the gas motor, trolling motor or you’re polling the boat is creating a pressure wave, fish feel that they move and become hypersensitive.
> 
> Aluminum hulls have a smaller foot print/pressure wave because they weigh less, so they draft less and the PW is minimal compared to their fiberglass counter parts. _



BINGO!! And this is why a guy in a 14 ft johnboat can consistently gig more fish than a guy in a 16 or 18 ft johnboat. And why kayak fishermen often tend to catch trophies. Fish feel movement and pressure on their lateral line. A smaller boat means less pressure wave, and means you can stealth up on them. 

I've seen it for myself with my old 14' Duracraft VS my 1650 Triton. Compared to my gigging results with the 16' boat, that little 14 footer was blessed or something, as I've never had the kind of luck aboard the 16 footer like I did with the 14.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Excuse the long winded post, had a few whoosky and waters last night. 
This build is about to really take shape, I will have several days off soon and will be working on this boat double time.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Here are a few decent trips I recently had out of the yak. My buddy and I doubled up on 25" plus trout five times one evening and had a powerboat roll up with binoculars and mark my spot and leave...haha I was flattered and pissed off at the same time. 
I kept a few smaller trout and some reds for dinner these trips. Usually let em all swim!


----------



## PSG-1

Wow, those are some NICE trout! Biggest ones I've caught on a rod and reel were about 5 lbs. I've gigged a few that were 8 lbs. Here in SC, the state record is about 11 pounds. 

Being this far north, we occasionally get winters cold enough for the water temp to get below 45, and trout start dying off. So, with that occurring, we don't get over-wintering populations of trout to live long enough to become 10+ pounders, as the big ones seem to be the ones that die off first. Smaller ones seem to be less susceptible to extreme water temp fluctuations.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Water temps here get in the low 40's in the bays and the trout and reds move to the deep rivers that feed them. 
That big one was 29" 9# on the money. We have some big flounder here too! Heres a 25" 8.5#


----------



## Country Dave

_Nice fatty trout, nice flounder............... =D> _


----------



## smackdaddy53

That isnt me, it's my fishing buddy that catches all the good fish...I am the caveman lookin dude.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339719#p339719 said:


> smackdaddy53 » 2 minutes ago[/url]"]That isnt me, it's my fishing buddy that catches all the good fish...I am the caveman lookin dude.



_
Yeh bro, I got that. _


----------



## Gators5220

Man that's a big old slob of a trout your buddy caught!


----------



## smackdaddy53

Yessir it looked like a tarpon after he hooked her. She tailwalked about ten feet. We were on the way in from fishing all day and he saw one mullet flip and cast at it and she ate! Going on a trophy trout trip in the morning for that 30" plus!


----------



## smackdaddy53

Back to the boat...
I got my 5/16" stainless bow eye and transom hold downs in along with more 1/4" solid aluminum rivets to put more vertical bracing on the walls of the gunnels to keep vibration down and strengthen it up. 
I will be getting on cutting out the deck and then fitting my recessed floor, bracing up more and installing the new hardware this weekend. It is 24 degrees here this evening and sleeting.


----------



## smackdaddy53

The progress is staggering! I got one hold down drilled and my girlfriend came over so...any way, I had to angle it so it would bolt through some meat on the transom. I believe they will work great. I am also buying some Fulton Transom Tie Downs with the retractable strap. Stainless of course. My buddy has them on his Maverick trailer and they are awesome.
Here is a link to the cheapest price I could find...


https://www.trailerandtruckparts.com/mobile/product.asp?itemid=1675
I will get serious this weekend.


----------



## Country Dave

_Staggering....................................... :LOL2: 

The girlfriend's stopping by sure makes us lose a little focus that's for sure............... :wink: The hold down eye looks good. One thing I see people do that makes me crazy is pull the straps way to tight. You watch them release them and the hull jumps up a foot off the trailer................... :LOL2: 

Nice and "snug" so the hull doesn't bounce or shift. It just puts a lot of unnecessary down force on the transom. _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Yup, I have seen that many times as well Dave!
I layed out some of the gear to see how it looks and fits.


----------



## rscottp

Badass!!


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340290#p340290 said:


> rscottp » Yesterday, 21:44[/url]"]Badass!!



_Badass fow show. 

Smack are you going to support the inner frame that's runs the length of the hull? _


----------



## bigwave

OMG........are you kidding me. =D>


----------



## Paul Marx

Dang Smack , that thing is looking awesome .


----------



## smackdaddy53

Paul Marx said:


> Dang Smack , that thing is looking awesome .


Thanks Paul, I am taking your motor in for a tune up and getting the cowling painted at my buds shop soon. 
I am getting closer to the end every day. The next three days are going to be dedicated to knocking out more work on the boat.


----------



## DrNip

Wow! Can't wait to see this when it's done.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Me three!!!


----------



## smackdaddy53

I got the small deck supports cut and riveted in today. Also got the gas tank platform fabbed and installed. I am going to have a vertical access hatch on the back of the front deck so I can slide the tank out if I need to change sending units or just need it out of the way to access underneath the front deck.
If the weather permits I will get the rigging chases done tomorrow morning and cut the deck out and recess the floor and install my under gunnel walls. 
It is coming together a little more quickly now. I still have tomorrow and Monday to knock out some milestones and get closer to painting, coating and rigging.


----------



## excello

Great build!


----------



## Country Dave

_Coming together Smack and looking good bro........................ =D> _


----------



## smackdaddy53

I only had a couple of hours to work on her today but got a little more done. I bucked solid aluminum rivets through each deck support clip, cut some old ribs from a scrap boat, added some side wall bracing where I removed the seats and there was not a full side wall brace. I figured this would help sidewall flex and reduce noise from hull slap. I will post a couple of pictures in a minute.


----------



## smackdaddy53

I just got the deck cut and made measurements so what I cut out drops straight down and fits with zero cutting. The plan worked! I am tracking down a local sheet of 48"x96"x0.125" aluminum for the inside gunnel covers. Once I check the fit I cut out my hatches and will take the lid off and get my wire/fuel chases done. After that should be about time to flip her over and prep her bottom for the GatorGlide G4 slick coating. It is looking better every time I get something accomplished.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Here are a couple pics of the extra ribs I riveted in with solid rivets. 


I also bucked rivets on each clip that holds the stringers in place, I figure they will beef it up even more and make the gunnel cap a little more solid. I got them for $5/50 pieces off Ebay.


----------



## DrNip

Oh boy!


----------



## Country Dave

_Looks awesome Smack,

What are you going to do for decking material? _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Thanks guys


----------



## bigwave

I know that you have put quite a bit of work into the jet drive engine, but I bet you could put a bigger engine on a jack plate and get just as skinny. Looking killer as usual. =D>


----------



## Paul Marx

Yea , one like the gravel bar boat . =D>


----------



## smackdaddy53

Paul Marx said:


> Yea , one like the gravel bar boat . =D>


You mean the one that ran aground? Haha


----------



## Country Dave

_Speaking of that,

Did you ever float test her? She should draft pretty freaking skinny. She's as flat as my 7th grade girlfriend................................................... :LOL2: _


----------



## smackdaddy53

I got my three large hatches cut out and layed in their place. I think they are going to be fine.


----------



## Paul Marx

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340934#p340934 said:


> smackdaddy53 » Yesterday, 15:34[/url]"]
> 
> 
> Paul Marx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea , one like the gravel bar boat . =D>
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the one that ran aground? Haha
Click to expand...

That's the one Smack , I think it would be fast.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Pics to come...
I got my aluminum order in today and cut my gunnel panels to fit. I decided I needed a piece of 2x3 angle at the bottom to give the panels a little more rigidity when I finally rivet them permanently. 
Tomorrow morning I will get the chases for the console run under the floor and cut out the other four hatches.


----------



## bigwave

opcorn:


----------



## smackdaddy53

Well, I got the console chases under the floor run, 1 1/2" of floatation foam between the runners on the floor and the actual floor riveted down today. I also fit the gunnel panels and riveted the gunnel braces to the gussets on each side. Tomorrow AM I will add the foam in the gunnel cavities and rivet the gunnel panels in place and then get the bow and stern vertical panels cut, fit and installed. 
I made a minor change to my console placement and decided to move it back far enough where I can sit on the rear deck and drive. This will give more room in the front and allow the gas tank access to be removed and the tank can slide out if need be. This will also give me enough room to set my casting platform/drink cooler in the bottom of the boat when trailering and running longer distances. 
I also bought hose and fittings to plumb my floor drains and came up with a way to drain my recessed floor through my rear drain tubes instead of running the mud and debris into the rear of my boat. I will explain this with pictures tomorrow.






Time to go to my ladies house and celebrate Vday the right way...haha


----------



## smackdaddy53

Just got the gunnel floatation/sound dampeners siliconed in and about to rivet the gunnel panels in place.


----------



## smackdaddy53




----------



## Fourbtgait

Looks nice.
Good and solid.


----------



## Fourbtgait

Looks nice.
Good and solid.


----------



## smackdaddy53

I got two 8' stake out poles and a deck mount bracket for the stern that will double as a grab bar to assist in boarding the boat from the step pods. My buddy rigged up a nice braided stainless hose and fittings to flush my outboard jet and run it on the trailer. I also snagged a great deal on some new Michelins for my fishing/towing truck. 
As soon as training at my new job is over I will have some more time to get this thing done! 
Thanks for bearing with me on this drawn out build. The good part will be the satisfaction of having it done right and customized to my type of fishing.


----------



## Ryno685

Man this is turning out to be one awesome build! Good work bud. :beer:


----------



## smackdaddy53

Thanks Ryno, once it is all cleaned up and finished it will be an awesome day for me. You guys will probably be glad it is done too!


----------



## smackdaddy53

Alright, I got the bow and stern panels cut and fit today along with the chases for rigging wire/steering etc from the console to the trolling motor, nav lights and console to motor. I will get some pictures added tomorrow when I start on her in the morning. 
I bought a badass 4000 psi Honda pressure washer today that is going to come in handy cleaning the hull, motor and jack plate.


----------



## Country Dave

_20 Days bro and it will be your one year anniversary,

Freaking crazy right. My one year has came and went. Its just incredible how fast the time goes by. Anyway its not how fast it gets done, its how good it turns out. Anyone can build junk quickly but your build will be sweet when she's done and when you do it right you don't have to worry bout chit breaking ever other week. 

Great work bro keep it up, be patient she's looking great.................... =D> _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Thanks Dave. I made some progress today again. I built a motor stand and pulled the motor off so I can flip her over and work on the bottom...ha ha
It just started to rain so Im going to back her under the shed and take some pics. As soon as the rain stops Im going to flip her over and pressure wash the bottom paint off and break out the wire cup/grinder and rough it up so on my next days off I can get the Gator Glide G4 applied.


----------



## smackdaddy53




----------



## smackdaddy53

Sumbeech it got ccccold here! Damn weather forecasters are worthless. I think they throw darts at a spinning board with random forecasts on it...
This weekend I am going to get my grind on and get that bottom down to bare aluminum, pressure wash it and get the GatorGlide on. Work has me thrown off once again but soon I will be on my 8 on 6 off schedule and it is going to be on!


----------



## Ryno685

I hear ya on the cold, woke up to single digit temperatures again this morning. Now I get to go crawl underneath a railroad car and weld the coupler carrier back together....good times. Keep up the good work Mac! Coming along good!


----------



## Gators5220

Man that is one sexy looking aluminum skiff you got goin there Polar Kat!


----------



## smackdaddy53

Got this biatch flipped over and got about 3/4 of the bottom prepped and discovered a 3/4" hairline crack on a rib next to a rivet...I am going to take it to my buddy and get it welded and continue the build.


----------



## smackdaddy53

6 more days of work and I will be back on the project. The good thing is Im making some extra cash for the pole dancer. 
Stay tuned


----------



## Country Dave

_ Hey bro,
I wanted to be the first to wish you happy anniversary. Lets go slacker........................._ :mrgreen:


----------



## smackdaddy53

What up Dave? At least someone replied! 
Working more on her tomorrow.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=346029#p346029 said:


> smackdaddy53 » Yesterday, 23:57[/url]"]What up Dave? At least someone replied!
> Working more on her tomorrow.



_Bro I think I'm just as excited about this build as you are,

I cant wait to see her in the water........................... =D> _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Got the bottom paint all wheeled off, taking her to get the bottom imperfections welded up tomorrow morning then Gator Glide G4 is going on! One more milestone.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=346159#p346159 said:


> smackdaddy53 » Today, 00:52[/url]"]Got the bottom paint all wheeled off, taking her to get the bottom imperfections welded up tomorrow morning then Gator Glide G4 is going on! One more milestone.



_Hey that's cool bro,

When are you going to water test, or at least float test? I want to see what it draft's. I say she will float in 5" _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Pressure washed, dry and about to acetone the whole bottom, mask off my sides and get to coating.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Got the first two base coats of GatorBase primer on, will have to wait until next days off to apply three coats of GatorGlide and I am done! Gotta drink some beer and watch this primer cure...


----------



## Country Dave

_That's what I'm taking about,

Looks bad azz.............................. =D> _


----------



## Paul Marx

Smack , I picked up a 14 X 56 and want to paint it . With the GG do you have to take it down to bare metal ?


----------



## Gators5220

I hear that GatorGlide is some good stuff.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Yes, David recommends taking it down to bare metal so it sticks but once it is on, it is there. The G2 is slicker but the G4 is still slick but super abrasion resistant. Go to their website and it breaks it all down for you. You can call David Ward from Gatorheads and he is more than happy to answer any and all questions you may have. After a few years if it begins to wear a little all you have to do is wipe it down with acetone and spray or roll another coat or two right over the existing coat. Just this first two base coats is rock hard and looks really good. It looks brown in the pictures but is really a graphite grey color. I think with the medium grey sides and light grey Tuffcoat deck it is going to turn out sharp! They do not recommend applying much above the water line because it will "chalk out" faster on the sides in the sun. I am ordering another quart just for touch ups once a year or so.


----------



## Flatbotm

looks awesome Smack! Now I want to take everything of the Grumman and turn it upside down.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Check this out...highly scientific experiment in action. This shows how slick this coating really is.
https://youtu.be/U0wr2PSpaTY


----------



## rscottp

I was really concerned that the beer was gonna spill! Not my brand but hate to see things wasted!


----------



## HRalston

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=346521#p346521 said:


> smackdaddy53 » Yesterday, 13:03[/url]"]Check this out...highly scientific experiment in action. This shows how slick this coating really is.
> https://youtu.be/U0wr2PSpaTY



Wow that is really cool. Awesome build you have going Smack, look forward to seeing it in action!


----------



## smackdaddy53

HRalston said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=346521#p346521 said:
> 
> 
> 
> smackdaddy53 » Yesterday, 13:03[/url]"]Check this out...highly scientific experiment in action. This shows how slick this coating really is.
> https://youtu.be/U0wr2PSpaTY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that is really cool. Awesome build you have going Smack, look forward to seeing it in action!
Click to expand...

Thanks, me too! Maybe by mid summer.


----------



## Bigwrench

That's Friggen Amazing ! Been reading it for an hour ! Lol, you rock ! Can't wait to see it done , not as much as I know you are ! That's just incredible ! Wanna come to VA for a week and brainstorm this 16' I'm doing ? Free beer and food and Banjo music lol.


----------



## masterbaiter

awesome work on the boat. IMO one of the best builds I've seen on here. keep up the good work looking forward to seeing the finished product!!! :beer:


----------



## smackdaddy53

Thanks guys, two more days at work, fishing friday, spring cleaning saturday and sunday, working on the pole dancer monday- wednesday.


----------



## Country Dave

_Float test, float test, float test, float test, float test................................... :mrgreen: _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Country Dave said:


> _Float test, float test, float test, float test, float test................................... :mrgreen: _


No doubt Dave! I know you guys are tired of waiting for me to get this one Pole Dancin' already. 
Im going to get the GatorGlide on and let it cure a couple of days them flip her over and get to work on some rod tubes, paint the sides etc.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Had a few PMs about my air chisel/bucking bar I made and used to buck solid rivets on my boat.
Here is the exact air chisel I used...

https://m.harborfreight.com/medium-barrel-air-hammer-with-chisel-69866.html?utm_referrer=direct%2Fnot%20provided

Here is my "bucking bar"

https://m.harborfreight.com/5-lb-wood-wedge-94349.html?utm_referrer=direct%2Fnot%20provided

Here is what the rivets looked like after bucking

Inside






Random hottie


----------



## Country Dave

_All I can say is YUMMY................ :mrgreen: _


----------



## Bigwrench

Dang ! Forgot about the boat lol.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Now I get two responses in a row! Haha


----------



## Paul Marx

I'm close enough to you Smack . I will be heading that way to see that thing in the water . Those pontoons look SWEET =D>


----------



## smackdaddy53

Paul Marx said:


> I'm close enough to you Smack . I will be heading that way to see that thing in the water . Those pontoons look SWEET =D>


You will know when Im getting close to splashing it. I am float testing it this month.


----------



## smackdaddy53

I just got off my 8 day hitch and the shitty weather is rolling in the next three days and I can't roll on GatoGlide if it is humid...I may be flipping her and working on the plumbing and rod tubes.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Well, I was flipping my hull with my tractors front end loader today and my buddy was supposed to keep the boat balanced while I lowered it and he let it fall against the brush guard on my tractor. Put a nice 1" deep dent in the bottom rib of my boat and sadly it was right under the floor I already had riveted down. I had to pull the floor and one gunnel panel off and hammer the rib back straight but it came out nicely. Luckily it was between braces where it was fairly easy to access other than drilling out about 70 rivets. Oh well, I will have to get more competent help next time or just flip it myself like I have done five times already with no problem.
Back to work on the floor and getting rod tubes/floor drainage done. It is about to be Miller time!!!





The last pic is after straightening it back out. It took a 3# sledge hammer, 48"x 1" steel rod with a rounded tip (rounded with a grinder/flap disc) and an 8" piece of 1/4" thick angle to distrubute the hits evenly.


----------



## smackdaddy53

I got the rod tubes started yesterday after the dent fix. I will be finishing them today. I still have to cut them off, flare the ends with a heat gun, cap the ends and mount the rod savers for the rod butts.


----------



## hudflat

Hey its looking really good smack! its just a small dent anyhow but I feel your pain super impressed with your attention to detail.

David


----------



## smackdaddy53

Thanks Hudflat.
I got the cockpit drains plumbed in and rod tubes nearly done. More to come tomorrow!
I made the drains where I can take the plugs out and slip the hoses right in the hull drain tubes and when I wash the boat it will all run out instead of getting inside the floor. My floor is too low to be self bailing but this will work fine I believe!


----------



## smackdaddy53

I also made a starboard top for my poling platform/ice chest.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Tough crowd


----------



## typed by ben

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=347864#p347864 said:


> smackdaddy53 » 14 minutes ago[/url]"]Tough crowd


everybodys working on their boats in this nice weather!


----------



## jvanhees

great looking build so far..tagging along!


----------



## smackdaddy53

I got four coats of Gator Glide on the bottom and got to the last of the container and found all the "slick stuff" had settled out and was too thick to use. I have another half gallon on the way. 
Note to self: 
Self, make sure to mix the jug with a high shear paint mixer this time...haha. Live and learn, but more importantly, read the directions well before proceeding!


----------



## Knee Deep

I had a 1652 years ago...makes it more enjoyable watching the build. Class A work!


----------



## smackdaddy53

Thanks knee deep. One more day of work and I am back to work on her.


----------



## smackdaddy53

I hit the GatorGlide with a 220 grit 3M sanding sponge yesterday after work to get one step ahead for tomorrow's last application of the top coats of G4. All I have to do now is get through this last day of work! I ordered another half gallon kit from Gatorheads and decided to go with the lighter grey since this graphite color is super dark. I am going to drag the boat over to my old blacksmith buddies shop, wipe her bottom down with acetone and get to rolling about five more coats. 
I am going to pick up some Sherwin Williams Seaguard 1000 Enamel in light grey and a quart of aluminum primer as well and get he sides and all sprayed as well hopefully. I may leave it at his shop overnight and finish Friday morning. If it all cures like I want I hope to flip her over and get some more rigging done and possible shoot a coat of enamel on the inside as well just for grins.


----------



## Bigwrench

Looking forward to more progress


----------



## smackdaddy53

Skipped the Seaguard1000 and went all out with PPG Epoxy Etching Primer and Urethane top coat. It is supposedly top grade stuff. About to start now.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=349079#p349079 said:


> smackdaddy53 » 58 minutes ago[/url]"]Skipped the Seaguard1000 and went all out with PPG Epoxy Etching Primer and Urethane top coat. It is supposedly top grade stuff. About to start now.



_That will work. _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Finally got this shit done, eight coats.


----------



## bigredxlt

Looks great. You probably mentioned this in one of your previous posts but what attachment did you use of your angle grinder to prep the hull?


----------



## MidwestTinMan

Looking amazing cool boat =D>


----------



## smackdaddy53

Thanks guys.
I used a 90 degree grinder with a 3 1/2" knotted wire cup brush. Burned up three grinders and wore out two cup brushes but it was worth it.


----------



## bigredxlt

Damn I tried the knotted wire cup brush and it really tore in to the aluminum so I took it back for cup brush because I didn't want to rough up the aluminum that much. Wonder why yours didn't get as roughed up. 



[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=349163#p349163 said:


> smackdaddy53 » 17 Apr 2014, 22:35[/url]"]Thanks guys.
> I used a 90 degree grinder with a 3 1/2" knotted wire cup brush. Burned up three grinders and wore out two cup brushes but it was worth it.


----------



## Country Dave

_Looking good bro,

That's a big step, I know it was for me. Now lets get that thing turned back over and rigged.................... :mrgreen: _


----------



## smackdaddy53

bigredxlt said:


> Damn I tried the knotted wire cup brush and it really tore in to the aluminum so I took it back for cup brush because I didn't want to rough up the aluminum that much. Wonder why yours didn't get as roughed up.
> 
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=349163#p349163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> smackdaddy53 » 17 Apr 2014, 22:35[/url]"]Thanks guys.
> I used a 90 degree grinder with a 3 1/2" knotted wire cup brush. Burned up three grinders and wore out two cup brushes but it was worth it.
Click to expand...

 Probably because when I got to aluminum I moved on! Haha. Maybe my aluminum is a little harder grade but the paint was definitely stuck well. You can't sit too long on one spot either, the heat will warp the aluminum.
About to hit the shop and start masking my boat off for primer and paint. She will finally get a facelift today! After this I will flip her and start primer and blowing Tuffcoat on the pods.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Two coats of PPG Epoxy Primer done and curing. I hope the top coats go on as smoothly as the primer did.


----------



## smackdaddy53




----------



## smackdaddy53

Second top coat


----------



## smackdaddy53

Done, masking all stripped and waiting for the cure. I went a little lighter than I intended on color but I think it turned out pretty sweet. The Tuffcoat on the pods and deck will be light grey and should contrast nicely.


----------



## smackdaddy53

I flipped my boat for the last time hopefully and got out the oh shit handles to see what they look like on the sides. A little something to hold on to when running skinny and turning never hurt anyone. 
Tomorrow I am going to take her to the lake for a little float test if all goes well with my Mother. My girlfriend and I took her to have back surgery today to remove some bone spurs in her spinal passage that were pinching her nerves. She is doing great this evening.


----------



## rscottp

I like the "Oh S#*t Rails". Glad your moms surgery went well, did you unbolt the rails from the wall at the hospital?


----------



## smackdaddy53

Thanks.
No, I picked them up off a guy that had them on a Ranger Ghost poling skiff. I sense sarcasm... Bahaha


----------



## rscottp

I really do like the rails but yes a bit of sarcasm for the hospital part.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=349577#p349577 said:


> rscottp » Yesterday, 21:46[/url]"]I like the "Oh S#*t Rails". Glad your moms surgery went well, did you unbolt the rails from the wall at the hospital?



_Now that's funny right their I don't care who you are.................. :LOL2: 
They only use I quality stainless so good call if you did... :mrgreen: 

best wishes for your mom and a speedy recovery. _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Country Dave said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=349577#p349577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> rscottp » Yesterday, 21:46[/url]"]I like the "Oh S#*t Rails". Glad your moms surgery went well, did you unbolt the rails from the wall at the hospital?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Now that's funny right their I don't care who you are.................. :LOL2:
> They only use I quality stainless so good call if you did... :mrgreen:
> 
> best wishes for your mom and a speedy recovery. _
Click to expand...

Nope, all aluminum to attempt to keep it light.


----------



## smackdaddy53

On my last day off I adjusted the bunks on my trailer so there were no stress points and the bunks contact the hull the whole length. Woo hoo
I also bedlined the inside storage black, it turned out nice. Next step is my Tuffcoat then rigging begins!


----------



## smackdaddy53

About to get the top cap on the boat and temporarily screwed down so I can fit a few pieces to be welded up at 1pm at my buds shop. Fabbing a trolling motor mounting plate on the front deck, getting the very front deck rubrail fitted, inside perimeter 2x3 angle fitted and a couple of other pieces cut and welded so I can start prepping for primer and Tuffcoat application. I bought my pneumatic texture hopper yesterday to apply the Tuffcoat with and get into those hard to reach areas. I will take some pictures as I go and post up tonight. If all goes as planned I will be priming this evening or in the morning then blowing my first coat on tomorrow by lunch hopefully. Then it is on to rigging!


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=351135#p351135 said:


> smackdaddy53 » Today, 09:01[/url]"]About to get the top cap on the boat and temporarily screwed down so I can fit a few pieces to be welded up at 1pm at my buds shop. Fabbing a trolling motor mounting plate on the front deck, getting the very front deck rubrail fitted, inside perimeter 2x3 angle fitted and a couple of other pieces cut and welded so I can start prepping for primer and Tuffcoat application. I bought my pneumatic texture hopper yesterday to apply the Tuffcoat with and get into those hard to reach areas. I will take some pictures as I go and post up tonight. If all goes as planned I will be priming this evening or in the morning then blowing my first coat on tomorrow by lunch hopefully. Then it is on to rigging!



_Did I miss the float test bro? _


----------



## smackdaddy53

You will get your float test soon Davey boy!
I got the gunnel rails capped, trolling motor base cut,front gunnel piece fit, anchor pole bracket and took it all to the shop and helped Gary weld it all in place with his new Miller MIG pulse welder. It is taking shape quickly. Today I am going to get a few more pieces cut and take the boat to the shop and have Gary weld the last few pieces and then prep for primer and Tuffcoat. I suppose I am going to do a float test today and see how my three batteries, 25 gallon gas tank and motor effect the draft. Hopefully everything will be good where I planned for it because I really don't have much wiggle room on placement of anything. Here she is!


----------



## Country Dave

_Bad azz bro, bad azz............................. =D>_


----------



## HRalston

WOW that is good looking. Nice work!!


----------



## Ryno685

Man, your boat is turning out freaking awesome!


----------



## Gators5220

Man that thing is lookin sweet!


----------



## Knee Deep

Looking great!!!


----------



## smackdaddy53

Thanks guys! Just for Daves viewing pleasure...







She drafts 5" level from bow to stern with 540# of batteries strategically placed to simulate 25 gallons of gas, a passenger, three batteries and me. Just for grins I got on board and at 210# myself it drafts right at the top of the pods which is 6". I am very pleased at the stability and I love the view from the platform. It is not at all tipsy with me up there even though from deck to top is over 40". My buddies Maverick HPX-T skiff has a poling platform that is about 36" tall and the deck is about half the size of mine so I feel safe up there. The trolling motor really pushes (pulls) her well even dead into the 20 mph wind today. 
Tomorrow is still prepping for the Tuffcoat. I should be getting it primed tomorrow. 
Here is some tin boat porn for you guys!


----------



## Country Dave

_Bro I am really happy for you,

It looks total bad azz. Tight work...... =D> =D> =D> _


----------



## Bigwrench

That really look amazing !


----------



## Gators5220

That boat floats really nice!


----------



## bigwave

Looking real good smack. Looks like she will fish like a dream. =D>


----------



## smackdaddy53

Woke up today and it was raining like crazy. 100% humidity es no bueno por nada for painting or any type of coating of any substrate. I ended up just going over the boat and getting all the rivets in place, riveting my deck cutout perimeter 2x3 angle trim and running polyurethane on all the floor/gunnel seams. I made sure that on the next days off all I need to do is wire wheel all bare aluminum, wipe with acetone, mask off and get to priming. I am super stoked how stout the gunnel rails and floor are after running all my rivets today. There is almost zero flex in my deck and no vibration. 4 1/2" centers on my stringer rivets and 8" centers on gunnel rail top and bottom really stiffened it all up nicely. You can see exactly where my deck supports are if you look closely.


----------



## andrax

Did you get that tuff coat sprayed yet? Weather has been kinda crappy here in SA too.


----------



## smackdaddy53

andrax said:


> Did you get that tuff coat sprayed yet? Weather has been kinda crappy here in SA too.


I have been working 14-16 hour days since the last post. 
This next week I am getting it done!


----------



## hudflat

That looks great I bet you cant wait to do some fishing on her!


----------



## heff

I look forward to seeing the finished project. That to me is the perfect boat. I would love to attempt something similar. Very good job.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Prepped, primed and first of three coats of Tuffcoat done.


----------



## Country Dave

_Dope........ =D> _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Country Dave said:


> _Dope........ =D> _


You so crazy

Second coat done, this morning I am going to spray one more coat on the deck and pods and take her home and start getting my console lined out and plan some rigging. I am ordering LEDs for under the gunnels, inside the hatches, running lights, anchor light and a light bar to mount under the platform for running at night.


----------



## smackdaddy53

And the goat had to be moved so I could spray without worrying about texturing the Hemi! I wish she was mine!


----------



## bigwave

Hey Smack, how do you think that will feel with bare feet? Looks great.


----------



## Gators5220

Lookin good, why did you prime it in red if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## smackdaddy53

Gators5220 said:


> Lookin good, why did you prime it in red if you don't mind me asking?


That is what color the Tuffcoat primer is.

I think it will be fine on bare feet, it is rough but not hard rough. The chunks are rubber. The color is light enough it should be fine in the Summer.


----------



## Gators5220

Oh I got ya, and I don't think it'll be a problem all of my bed liner is textured and it's fine on your feet.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Gators5220 said:


> Oh I got ya, and I don't think it'll be a problem all of my bed liner is textured and it's fine on your feet.


I have been working on the boat barefooted for the last three days and it is comfortable. The first day I had it in the sun for several hours curing the Tuffcoat and when I stepped on it was not hot at all. 
I got the handrails, poling platform, push pole holders mounted permanently today. I bought a tube of Tef-Gel from Austrailia and it is supposedly the cure for dissimilar metal corrosion so I used it on all my stainless fasteners where they meet the aluminum. The gel is super sticky PTFE (teflon paste). Anyone on this site should use this stuff!
I ordered my seat cushions today and they will be ready on my next days off. I will be mounting the motor for the last time hopefully and taking it to the mechanic for a tune up. I also ordered my LEDs and miscellaneous parts to finish this project. It is about time!
If anyone has questions or comments please post up, not much activity on my thread lately, I am beginning to think my people have grown bored with my build or I need to take more pictures and post how I fabbed things...
Here she is.


----------



## will15120

I've been watching this since you started and it's amazing what some hard work and time can do for a boat. Looks awesome! Ready to see some pictures with some fish!


----------



## Gators5220

Man that thing came out really nice!


----------



## -coaltrain-

F-ing sick man. That thing is beautiful.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Thanks guys. It was a learning experience from day one. I will be building more but when I get my shop done I will be building from scratch and will have all my own welding equipment. 
I love this boat and have not even splashed it and cranked the motor yet!


----------



## rscottp

Boat looks awesome, when is the motor going on?


----------



## smackdaddy53

rscottp said:


> Boat looks awesome, when is the motor going on?


Next days off I will mount it for the final time hopefully. I am about to start rigging controls, wiring, lights, bilges etc next days off then take it to the shop for a tune up. Im not Russian, I am German...I like to take my time so it gets done right. 
I quit trying to estimate when I will be done because there is no point. It will be done when I get done I suppose! Haha


----------



## Badbagger

Smack, you should be proud =D>


----------



## smackdaddy53

Badbagger said:


> Smack, you should be proud =D>


Thanks, I got some ideas off this forum for sure so you guys should be as well!


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=353293#p353293 said:


> smackdaddy53 » 23 May 2014, 11:20[/url]"]
> 
> 
> rscottp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boat looks awesome, when is the motor going on?
> 
> 
> 
> Next days off I will mount it for the final time hopefully. I am about to start rigging controls, wiring, lights, bilges etc next days off then take it to the shop for a tune up. Im not Russian, I am German...I like to take my time so it gets done right.
> I quit trying to estimate when I will be done because there is no point. It will be done when I get done I suppose! Haha
Click to expand...



_There came a time in my build that I said the exact same thing. Its ok to have a rough time frame so things can keep moving forward but its difficult if not impossible to take in to consideration all of the variables. Life doesn't stop because we're building a boat. Work family etc still has to have some priority, and then there's always the unexpected things that pop up that we haven't any control over. 

When its done is not what's important, when its done and its how you want it, that's what's important. It's dope bro and you should be proud... :mrgreen: _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Right on Dave!


----------



## andrax

That boat is sick looking[WARNING SIGN] You're right about life happening and slowing down progress Dave. One of these days I'll get finished with my duracraft. [DIZZY FACE] oh well. 
Great Job smack


----------



## smackdaddy53

I am working on wiring and rigging right now. I will post some pics of the leds lit up soon.


----------



## hudflat

really nice, well done cant wait to see it in the water


----------



## smackdaddy53

I have not taken any pictures today, I spent most of the day contorted halfway under the front deck of my boat running wires, mounting LEDs, fishing wires and making it look pretty. I will get some shots tomorrow. 
I already mounted my six 20" green LED strips under the gunnels, got my front nav lights mounted, front and rear hatch LEDs and two strips under the poling platform. The last one was the hardest to fish through the platform leg and around the top ring. Got it though!


----------



## Ryno685

Can't wait to see the pics! I'm sure it will be awesome if you put 1/4 of the effort into it as you did in the rest of your boat. Your attention to detail is astounding! Helluva job bud!


----------



## smackdaddy53

I worked too late on it and had to throw the cover over it and high tail it to my girls house to eat breakfast for supper...no pics today! I will get some tomorrow.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Alright. I got some pictures while being swarmed by huge Texas mosquitos that just hatched after pur recent 10" rain. I hate those damn things! 
I installed a black starboard spray shield on the gunnels and got the rub rail done as well. The LEDs on the poling platform still need to be wired. I am working up ideas to make the wiring as concealed as possible. 
The spray guard is 1/2" thick by 4" wide starboard ripped down on a table saw and I decided to go ahead and run it all around the boat and on the bow as well. I fastened it with #14 stainless screws every 12" and the rub rail covers the heads. The rub rail screws are every 6" and run through the starboard into the gunnel cap so that is super beefed up and solid. The red/green nav lights under the bow are going to be complimented by red/greens on the sides of the console as well so I will be super legal.
Here you go!


----------



## smackdaddy53




----------



## smackdaddy53

I installed a RAM mount that holds the trolling motor so it wont bounce around during trailering and in rough water. 
I am also going to run a strip of black starboard over those ugly holes in the existing gunnel cap. Still lots to do but it is coming along!


----------



## smackdaddy53

I got the lights wired up and all running off one deer feeder battery so I could see what they look like. I am pretty sure the nav lights are bright enough to see 2 nautical miles eh? Once I get my console mounted I can get to the hard wiring. I also still have some tidying up to do as far as wiring goes but it's all functioning!


----------



## andrax

Damn son!


----------



## Abraham

Looks awesome Smack Really like the look of that edge guard stuff too. Might have to use that on my pile. Keep up the good work.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Abraham said:


> Looks awesome Smack Really like the look of that edge guard stuff too. Might have to use that on my pile. Keep up the good work.


Thanks! It is starboard and keeps spray from coming over the gunnels and soaking me and my passenger. My buddies Maverick HPX-T has it but a little more subtle.


----------



## Y_J

> Thanks! It is starboard and keeps spray from coming over the gunnels and soaking me and my passenger. My buddies Maverick HPX-T has it but a little more subtle.



Smackdaddy, does that starboard, by chance fit over the top of the gunnels? Was thinking if it did, that could help me get some cleaner looking lines around the top of the boat. I've been trying to straighten out some of it with the used of a couple boards and C Clamps and I'm not making much of any progress.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Y_J said:


> Thanks! It is starboard and keeps spray from coming over the gunnels and soaking me and my passenger. My buddies Maverick HPX-T has it but a little more subtle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smackdaddy, does that starboard, by chance fit over the top of the gunnels? Was thinking if it did, that could help me get some cleaner looking lines around the top of the boat. I've been trying to straighten out some of it with the used of a couple boards and C Clamps and I'm not making much of any progress.
Click to expand...

Yes it does and yes it will. Rip it with a table saw and wood finish blade.


----------



## Y_J

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=354864#p354864 said:


> smackdaddy53 » 05 Jun 2014, 23:32[/url]"]
> 
> 
> Y_J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! It is starboard and keeps spray from coming over the gunnels and soaking me and my passenger. My buddies Maverick HPX-T has it but a little more subtle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smackdaddy, does that starboard, by chance fit over the top of the gunnels? Was thinking if it did, that could help me get some cleaner looking lines around the top of the boat. I've been trying to straighten out some of it with the used of a couple boards and C Clamps and I'm not making much of any progress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it does and yes it will. Rip it with a table saw and wood finish blade.
Click to expand...


Awesome. Definitely gonna have to look into that option. I love the looks it gave your project. LOL Mine could use all the help it can get. It's old and beat up (abused badly) but I'm determined to make a decent looking fishing boat out of her. Thanks again.


----------



## Gators5220

Man that thing came out sick! I love the navigation lights, that's a good idea.


----------



## smackdaddy53

I got my new liner and stainless impeller in today and I plan on installing them tomorrow. Painting my console and rigging are next on the list. More to come over the next few days.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Installed the new impeller and the new liner I already had done mated up
perfectly. 
I also cleaned up the wiring under the poling platform. Prepped the console for paint tomorrow. Hopefully mounting the console Monday and running some cables. Sorry, no pictures but will be pic heavy soon. 
Dave, were you at boss?


----------



## smackdaddy53

Prepped the console for paint tomorrow and fabbed up some nav lights on the console. I have leds that mount inside and shine out through the lenses I had left over from some other lights. I guess two sets of nav lights is legal right? I already have some under the bow splash rails.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Just shot the epoxy primer, waiting for it to tack up then laying down four coats of off white acrylic urethane to match the sides of the boat.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Third coat


----------



## smackdaddy53




----------



## txninja

Looking good Smack. I think people are going to know which way you are going at night!


----------



## smackdaddy53

Did yall think I croaked? Sold the unfinished boat for $1000...nope. 
Rigged out the controls and steering today. Going to add split loom between deck and motor, re paint cowling and add 350 VROD decals and a few finishing touches. Got all the materials to finish the fuel system today. More to come tomorrow.


----------



## smackdaddy53

It doesn't look like much but running all the controls etc is pretty involved. I really wish I'd have used a different deck boot for the rigging with three separate holes for the throttle cable, steering and reverse and the main hole for battery leads, control wires and fuel line but it will be fine the way it is. Live and learn! 
Tomorrow I am adding bow floatation and fuel tank/ fuel system. Getting closer every day!


----------



## smackdaddy53

Got the gas tank and the whole bow lined with foam and stacked foam with silicone holding it all in place. It really minimizes/deadens the sound. I did this for floatation and also to minimize hull slap while poling so I don't spook reds and trout. 
More to come next days off. 
Sorry the build has gotten boring but it is what it is.


----------



## axeshredder77

I just came across this build and what can i say. There isnt enough adjectives to describe. Im anxious to see the finished boat as i was to see it come together. Superior craftsmanship and great ideas. =D>


----------



## DrNip

Thanks for the hook up on the oznium lights. I ordered some 10mm flush mount LEDs from them for my navigation lights. It solved my problem. Couldn't stand the navigation light selection that was out there.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Thanks guys, it is coming along! I am not quite happy with the deck boot/ rigging loom situation. I think I am going to get another deck boot that has the necessary holes so the 2" main loom is one streamlined piece and the reverse cable and throttle cable can be completely separate. I am severely OCD with things like this and won't be able to look at it with a clear conscience if I don't do it right. 

Nip, no problem bro, Oznium is great!


----------



## axeshredder77

I agree completely to do it right the first time. Saves alot of headaches.


----------



## smackdaddy53

I ordered new Teleflex teflon coated throttle and shift cables that are the correct length, the right rigging loom and boots and all my gauges today. I have all the fuel system rigging and replaced the sending unit in the gas tank yesterday. All I lack is finishing up!
The one thing I have never really done is wired up switches, fuse panels etc but I am sure it is not terribly hard to do. Once that is done it is off for a tune up and splash time! The new aluminum trailer will be ready in the Fall.


----------



## axeshredder77

Awesome. Cant wait to see the new pics of the finished boat. Gives me incentive to get mine in the shop and start working =D>


----------



## smackdaddy53

Drawing out a wiring schematic right now making good use of down time at work. Gotta love the night shift as a oil/gas lease operator. Hurry up and wait a lot!


----------



## smackdaddy53

I dont think I am going to finish the thread. Not sure what is going on but I can't upload photos any more.


----------



## smackdaddy53




----------



## smackdaddy53

False alarm! I guess the update fixed Tapatalk. 
I added my own LED backlighting on my switch panel. Added the shelf for my Battery charger under the console. More pics tomorrow.


----------



## smackdaddy53




----------



## Gators5220

Lookin sweet! =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Country Dave

_lets go slacker, Christmas is coming,

Looks great bro... =D> _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Country Dave said:


> _lets go slacker, Christmas is coming,
> 
> Looks great bro... =D> _


Bahaha, no doubt Dave! I'm trying... 
It cracks me up to look back at the posts I made with quoting deadlines for it to be finished.


----------



## axeshredder77

Looks great. =D>


----------



## smackdaddy53

Thanks axeshredder77

I got my Optimas mounted under the console this morning and installed my 70# Minnkota Copilot. Started on the wiring and will continue with it tomorrow. 
Slowly but surely!


----------



## smackdaddy53

Do I need more pictures or are you guys bored and don't want me to follow through with the build? I am less than a month from the maiden voyage.


----------



## axeshredder77

Dont stop now. I want to see the finished project


----------



## rscottp

Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## smackdaddy53

Haha, you guys think I'm crazy? No way I would stop posting now. Just not much to take pictures of, just wiring and piddly bullscat. 
I am finishing this bastage the next days off so stay tuned. I got my ACR, perko fuel fill fitting and I am ready to finish it! Hopefully backing her down in the water and cranking her up between Friday and Wednesday. I have to take it to my old mechanic and have him give it a good once over with me there so I know it's good to go. I may remove the water jacket, clean it up and replace the thermostat while I'm at it just for peace of mind.


----------



## smackdaddy53

I got the wiring almost done today. Now I have to mount my fuse/ACR/Perko panel and switch board and get all the wires tidied up with zip ties and wire clips. What a mess! 



I checked my starter for the first time in over a year and it still cranks but now with the key! I also found out my Oil Warning Module is bad because it started smoking and nearly caught my fuel pump on fire. Good thing I had the cowling off and was standing on the ground turning the key and watching the motor. New part on the way. I also went ahead and bought a new oil tank for the motor because the last guy that had it cut a hole in the side of it to check or disable the oil float...Paul!!!!! No big deal but I will not have a motor without an oil and temperature alarm. 
I will be drilling the hole in the bow deck for my fuel fill fitting and getting all the gauges hooked up as well in the next few days. 
More to come over the next several days, there is light at the end of the tunnel! I hope to be at least launching next week and running it some if everything goes as planned.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Got the wiring completed, on to the fuel fill. I got the deck fitting hole cut out and I am about to mount the fuel tank as soon as I get the gauges wired up. When I get the oil warning module in the mail and installed it will be time to see how she does on the water.
I still have to get the cowling prepped and painted, 350 VRod decals for it, "Pole Dancer" name plates made, TX numbers on it and a few small things but it is almost there!


----------



## rscottp

Looks great. Nice job.


----------



## Paul Marx

From what I can see under there Smack , you need more wires. :mrgreen:


----------



## smackdaddy53

Paul Marx said:


> From what I can see under there Smack , you need more wires. :mrgreen:


I have a few more to add later...I hope she runs because I'm cranking her up next days off after I get my new oil warning module put back in when the new one comes in. Damn boats cost too much! It will hopefully be worth the pain in the ass it has been so far. It has at least taught me a lot!


----------



## typed by ben

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=363153#p363153 said:


> smackdaddy53 » Yesterday, 23:39[/url]"]
> 
> 
> Paul Marx said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I can see under there Smack , you need more wires. :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn boats cost too much!
Click to expand...

Break Out Another Thousand


----------



## Y_J

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=363166#p363166 said:


> typed by ben » August 13th, 2014, 7:04 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=363153#p363153 said:
> 
> 
> 
> smackdaddy53 » Yesterday, 23:39[/url]"]
> 
> 
> Paul Marx said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I can see under there Smack , you need more wires. :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn boats cost too much!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Break Out Another Thousand
Click to expand...

Ain't that the truth. I'm at a stand still right now until some more $$$ comes in.


----------



## smackdaddy53

My oil warning sensor came in today so I will be installing that on my next days off and finally finishing my fuel fill so I can get this thing in the water! 
I made a mistake a couple of weeks ago and bought another hull...all .125" made by Dugas in Louisiana. I decided to just get it and flip it and that is what I am going to do! The last thing I need is another boat project!


----------



## smackdaddy53

Alright! I got my gas tank/fuel system completely finished today. I like my Perko fuel fill better than the other more obtrusive Perko that had a lip that stuck up and would have caused some problems on the front deck. 


I also upgraded from a 55 Minn Kota Copilot to a 70 Copilot. I figure more power couldn't hurt.


I got all the electronics/switches/gauges wired up as well. I installed a kill switch last week just in case...


Dual 650gph Johnson Ultima auto sensing bilge pumps installed with a three way switch that is easily accessible under the captains seat. My fuel filter and fuel pump are also right there where I can get to them easily. 


I put some neoprene gaskets on the front battery hatch on the console so no water will get in. They seal up the console well and make the bass sound a little better from the SW6.5" Wetsounds speakers. I only like to listen to a little Caribbean steel drum island music on the boat ride to the spot, then it is all business. 


I left a tiny bottle of blue thread locker on the deck and it got spilled somehow and turned the tuffcoat into jelly so I had to clean, prep, prime and re spray some texture on that spot. I hate that kind of thing but luckily I had a little bit of left over Tuffcoat. The primer looks like my boat has an ouchie...


I figured I would check my thermostat status before I take her to the water and I am glad I did! It looks like the last guy did not flush the motor after use. Saltwater has to be flushed or this is what you will end up with! I ordered a new thermostat and gasket today. It should be in tomorrow or Monday...I was looking forward to splashing her tomorrow but it has been over two years, I can wait and do it right! The cooling system is all clear but I still went ahead and flushed it with CLR and douched with water. 


EEK!!!


I will be installing the captains flip up seat cushion tomorrow along with designing the name plate for both gunnels. I'm thinking "Pole Dancer" with a chick on a pole getting her dance on...sound good? Well tough because that's what it is going to be! 
Someone reply for the love of CountryDave!


----------



## smackdaddy53

What the hell? I typed each section and added the corresponding photo and they are all backwards? Oh well, just look at the pictures that go with the caption.


----------



## Jeeper

Sounds great and looks truly awesome good job!!!


----------



## Y_J

I'd be chomping at the bit to get her in the water. :roll: :fishing:


----------



## smackdaddy53

Oh, I am! I just want to make sure everything is right before the maiden voyage.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Not much more left to do. Just a few finishing touches and it will be done for now. Took a few photos this evening for yall.


----------



## Y_J

Looking really really good. Woot yeah.. =D>


----------



## DrNip

Not much left to do? Well if you run out of things get started on that trailer!  No really, looks great man!


----------



## smackdaddy53

DrNip said:


> Not much left to do? Well if you run out of things get started on that trailer!  No really, looks great man!


I'm having a new aluminum one built but for now that one will work. It has a new 3500# lowboy axle under it and the frame is 3/16" Galvanized C Channel. It had a 21 foot ShallowSport on it and I picked it up for $400.


----------



## smackdaddy53

I am going to run the boat tomorrow and end the thread. There is nothing more to add. I hope the thread gives some others ideas as others threads gave me ideas to fuel the fire. Interest is gone, no big deal, just two years in the making. I hope the last post is a good one.


----------



## Y_J

Wow.. I hate to see this thread go by the wayside. It's held my interest ever since I've been on this site as a looky loo.
Congrats on your build and may you have many many wonderful hours on the Pole Dancer. I've learned a lot from you and everyone else that has participated in this thread. Awesome stuff. =D> =D> =D> 
So.... Whats the next project?


----------



## HRalston

Don't end the thread! We want to see it in action! C'mon Smack!


----------



## infernoxd45

That is an awesome project! Well done!!


----------



## smackdaddy53

Just removed carbs and cleaned them even though they were nearly spotless. Got her assembled, mixed some fuel, primed the fuel system and she fired right up. About to go to the local lake and take the maiden voyage and see how she runs. I am stoked! I will post some video links and pictures tonight.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Got her wet and the motor ran great but did not have time to make and height or tilt adjustments. It feels underpowered but I have not given up until I mess with motor height and all that.


----------



## HRalston

We need pics on the water! GREAT job with the build Smack!! Seriously keep us posted with how it works, everyone loves boat porn!


----------



## smackdaddy53




----------



## axeshredder77

Glad to see it on the water. Great job!!!!


----------



## smackdaddy53

I got transom wedges and a splash plate fabbed up and installed. I will be running her tomorrow if the weather permits. 
I am seriously thinking about re-powering with a 90 but we will see.


----------



## Y_J

Looking good on the water there, Mac.
Got to be having fun out there.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Selling the 60/45 and buying a new 90 or 115. Will hopefully update with a new motor soon!


----------



## smackdaddy53

I found a fully rebuilt 90 hp Merc 2 Stroke with a 4 year warranty and another mechanic wants my 60. New motors are crazy expensive and I have a little boy due in January. I figure going for the larger motor with a warranty that is compatible with my existing controls is the way to go.


----------



## smackdaddy53

I put the deposit down on my Mercury 90 Monday morning and will be picking it up October 17th. The next two things on my list are a Bobs hydraulic jack plate to take the place of my manual plate and a set of adjustable 9x9" Lenco trim tabs. Doing away with the jet and just putting a 10" setback jackplate on her to feed the prop some clean water. It should push my hull in the upper 40mph range but we will see. Hole shot is what I am after so a cupped 4 blade prop is in order. 
This is what I love about building a boat, plans change on the fly.


----------



## Pembroke36

What speeds were you hitting with the old motor, low 30's?


----------



## smackdaddy53

Pembroke36 said:


> What speeds were you hitting with the old motor, low 30's?


Bad crank shaft bearing never let me turn over 3000 rpms. I was hitting a blazing 17.9 mph but never really got on plane. 
The Merc 90 2 stroke is only 52 pounds heavier and with the prop it will have about 50 more horsepower than the 60/45 jet. The 90 is being completely rebuilt right now. Bored out, new lower unit gears, new everything on the powerhead. It is supposed to test out at about 95-97 hp with bigger pistons and carson racing reeds. 
I don't know what my hull speed is but I hope for about 45-48 mph. Jack plate, compression plate and lenco trim tabs should help top end. I am really looking for hole shot since I fish shallow flats most of the time. Picking up a 4 blade prop tomorrow and may have it cupped later to help jump up.


----------



## Pembroke36

You should be able to hit that. I also have a 17' Boston Whaler with a 2009 90hp E-Tec and I've hit 43mph in perfect conditions.


----------



## smackdaddy53

I picked up a year old CMC high speed 10" setback jackplate for $600 Monday, mounted it and wired it up. The ram had some light score marks on one side and it made a low humming noise when it got to that area but was operating fine, no leaking hydraulic fluid at all yet. I called CMC and spoke with the Vice President about it, sent some video and pictures and he asked for the serial number. I thought nothing of it but he asked for my mailing address and said a new actuator is going to be shipped to me under warranty. I thought it was very good customer service considering I was not the original purchaser and he knew that after I provided the serial number. 
I love deals like this!


----------



## Knee Deep

It's great that we recognize the manufacturers that take care of their customers. I had a similar story with Paul from Power Pole who replaced parts on a PP that was purchased by a previous owner, but he stated it's still under warranty...good people!


----------



## tullymars

Just wanted to let you know that I have spent the better part of the day reading about your build and I think you have done a great job on this skiff. Between yours and badbaggers and country dave's, my head is spinning. Each of you have great ideas and even better execution. Bought a new to me Sea Ark 1652 and can't wait to get started! This is the best forum I've ever found. You guys rock.


----------



## smackdaddy53

tullymars said:


> Just wanted to let you know that I have spent the better part of the day reading about your build and I think you have done a great job on this skiff. Between yours and badbaggers and country dave's, my head is spinning. Each of you have great ideas and even better execution. Bought a new to me Sea Ark 1652 and can't wait to get started! This is the best forum I've ever found. You guys rock.


I really appreciate the kind words man! If it wasn't for this forum I would probably either still be building on that hull or be done with it and not be happy with the end result. 
I am counting the days until I get the new motor and my Lenco trim tabs installed. It is about time to let her do what I "built" her for! 
That Maverick HPX-T is my main inspiration in my build. I learned to pole a skiff and sight cast off that badass boat! I always tell my buddy I am building an aluminum Maverick!


----------



## smackdaddy53

A little video Robby put together of our trip the other day. I am the goofy looking one...haha
https://youtu.be/JDtPjgQZQF8


----------



## bigwave

Smack, your going to be alot happier with that new motor.......way faster too.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Yessir Big! I am really excited about it. Just the peace of mind with a like new motor is priceless. I can make some long runs and make use of that 25 gallon fuel tank.
I ordered Lenco 12x9" Edge Mount trim tabs this morning and Tran Sport is making a black fiberglass compression plate to fit my motor. 
The trim tabs are going on the pods and I have to fab a 1/4" aluminum plate mounting bracket for the actuator to thru bolt to because I am not going flat against the transom or recessing them like most boats. The new CMC high speed actuator came in yesterday and I will be replacing it this evening after work if I get home in time. 
My plan is to have everything ready so all I need to really do is mount the motor, get all my rigging reattached and go run her. Yoj know how that goes though!


----------



## smackdaddy53

My Lencos came in today, I will be installing them tomorrow. These are top notch, the components are very high quality. I have to fab a mounting plate for the actuators to mount to because my pods are a little too short to accomodate them but that is no problem.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Got halfway done and decided to go dove hunting, my Chocolate Lab turned 11 Oct 3 so I figured we had to. Going to try to finish up the trim tabs today. Picking up the new to me motor in 12 days. I am so ready!


----------



## smackdaddy53

Mounted and ready to be welded. I will run the wiring next days off after I mount the new motor.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Bored again? 9 days until I get the new motor. I guess you guys want some performance feedback and videos of it running? Week after next I will have plenty of it to post up.


----------



## smackdaddy53

I took it to my buddies welding shop and we welded up the trim tab brackets. Trailer fenders and winch bracket. I will post some pictures tomorrow.
Here is a little project boat he is working on. I sold it to him and he put a tunnel in it and a is working on some trim tabs and a splash plate. 
Recognize that manual jack plate? He welded it together and welded the thnnel extension to it for now. 
He ran it yeaterday and it runs in less than 6". We wanted a little boat to run over shallow gravel bars to get to some fishing holes. The Guadalupe River down here is in bad shape due to lack of rain and the northern lakes holding water back.


----------



## smackdaddy53

I am on an 11 day stretch of 14 hour days at work, sorry but I had to take pics with my headlights. 
I cut off the points, welded up the back side to reinforce the trim tab actuator. Fabbed these mounting plates out of 1/4" diamondplate and 2x2x1/4" tubing. Sealed the screw holes with 3M 5200 to keep my pods dry inside.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Did I post something I shouldn't have or not post enough?


----------



## Y_J

???????


----------



## Country Dave

_Looking good bro,

Why not weld your square tube to the top of the pod. Just grind away the area so it sits flush and run a bead around it. Looks great. I'm entertaining the thought of installing a set on my skiff. Tight work bro she looks great.... =D> _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Left the house at 4 am and arrived at the shop to pick up my motor. These guys at Texas Outboard Rebuild are top notch. They had all my paper work ready to sign and the rest in a nice folder so it was in and out. They broke in the motor for the first 4 hours and it is up to me to finish the powerhead/new lower unit break in this weekend. 
I got home around 3:00pm and got her mounted and started assessing what I need to pick up tomorrow to finish the install and have her ready to go Sunday bright and early. 
I will get it all buttoned up tomorrow along with the trim tabs/jackplate switches and wiring installed. I am going with a blinker style switch for my jack plate on the left side of my steering and putting the trim tab switch panel right above my motor controls if it looks good there. If not, I will mount them on the vertical panel somewhere easy to access while under way. 
The motor is trimmed all the way in and jack plate is all the way down in the picture. I get 5" more vertical travel with the jack plate. I will find out if my compression plate helps maintain water pressure. If it doesn't, I will fabricate a low water pickup. 
Here she is!


----------



## smackdaddy53




----------



## Country Dave

_Bad azz bro, looks great... =D> 

How did she run? Any pics? _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Got her broken in today, getting a few hrs shut eye and going gigging at 2am. Planning on fishing in the morning, coming home to rest then heading out tomorrow evening for a little poling and gigging after dark.


----------



## Pembroke36

How was it? Much faster i'm sure. Trim tabs work well?


----------



## smackdaddy53

32mph yesterday, need to adjust carbs and timing, drain/refill lower unit oil and clean plugs today. I am at about 9 hours of break in so far. I am kicking around the idea of modifying the tunnel to work better with my prop unit since it was originally a jet tunnel. It still jumps up on plane in a boat length in 14" but I want a little shallower hole shot for the Texas flats.


----------



## smackdaddy53

https://youtu.be/3y1eTXtx3hU


----------



## Pembroke36

Looking good.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Sliming the deck!


----------



## Badbagger

Looking great Smack. Got to thinking about this and came back to check on the build. My Layton Bay build just got started....

https://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/627332-new-build-2015-layton-bay-11-6-new-photos-fuel-cell.html


----------



## smackdaddy53

Badbagger said:


> Looking great Smack. Got to thinking about this and came back to check on the build. My Layton Bay build just got started....
> 
> https://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/627332-new-build-2015-layton-bay-11-6-new-photos-fuel-cell.html


Bad, that is a sweet boat so far! I can't wait to see it all come together! Looks like a tank.


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks Smack and it is. These folks build some great boats. Doug, the owner told me Thursday night that he's getting ready to start a 54' Sportfish for a customer in a couple of weeks and it can be all yours for a cool $2.3 mil plus options and you may come up at under $3 mil if you are lucky LOL. Man I'd have to work my azz off for that. Shoot, busted my butt for 6 months on this build so I don't have to sweat boat payments and I don't like those [-X


----------



## smackdaddy53

Keep us updated on the boat.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Damn, that is it? No more?


----------



## HRalston

Any more updates Smack?


----------



## smackdaddy53

HRalston said:


> Any more updates Smack?


I am about to fabricate a removeable aluminum overhead kayak rack so I can mothership kayaks to areas that are virtually unreachable by any other means. I will add more as I go.


----------



## Basscat77

Awesome build bro. I will be stealing some of these ideas.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Thank you. Steal away! Ask any questions if you want.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Here is my new fishing buddy. My son is here!!!
Colden Mac Jank
6:18pm
8-14
19 1/2"
14 1/2" head and chest
Beautiful boy


----------



## fool4fish1226

=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> Awesome


----------



## gillhunter

Congratulations !!!!!


----------



## Gators5220

As always sick skiff bud, and congrats on the new member of the family.


----------



## Y_J

smackdaddy53 said:


> Here is my new fishing buddy. My son is here!!!
> Colden Mac Jank
> 6:18pm
> 8-14
> 19 1/2"
> 14 1/2" head and chest
> Beautiful boy
> 
> View attachment 1


Congrats buddy. May there be many many fish in his future.


----------



## smackdaddy53

He will catch his first redfish off the Pole Dancer!!!
Thanks guys.


----------



## smackdaddy53

The boat has been doing great. Layed the hammer down on some reds today.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Colden is getting BIG!!!


----------



## Knee Deep

Congratulations


----------



## smackdaddy53




----------



## smackdaddy53

https://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=159080

This is an awesome build


----------



## smackdaddy53

Added some 3/8" aluminum angle to my jackplate to get the motor higher so at full height the prop is above the bottom of my hull. I have a custom prop being made right now by master prop guru Jack Foreman and also a TexAll Aluminum trailer that actually fits my boat! I also got my Bob's transom mount low water pickup in and will be adding it soon. It allows you to keep water pressure no matter how high you raise the motor.
The removeable kayak rack and front casting platform are next on my list.


----------



## Abraham

One of the best builds on here with tons of tips and tricks. Well done Smack.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Abraham said:


> One of the best builds on here with tons of tips and tricks. Well done Smack.


Thanks man, I appreciate that!
It isn't over just yet!


----------



## Gators5220

I like how those trim tabs worked out with the pods, sweet clean work man.


----------



## kristian1214

How has that coating on the bottom worked out? Lots of oyster shells where I fish. Also, what kind of boat/hull was that originally? I like the "modified V-hull". Mine is straight flat bottom, but I love my polling platform.

-Kris


----------



## smackdaddy53

kristian1214 said:


> How has that coating on the bottom worked out? Lots of oyster shells where I fish. Also, what kind of boat/hull was that originally? I like the "modified V-hull". Mine is straight flat bottom, but I love my polling platform.
> 
> -Kris


I don't care what coating you put on the bottom of a boat, it will get torn up. The bottom of my boat looks like I poled across a bunch of oyster shell (because I did) but it can be re-coated. Gator Glide is some tough stuff.
The original hull is mentioned in the beginning of my thread.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Installed Bob's transom low water pickup and plugging intake holes except bottom one this next days off. No lost water pressure after this! A few more things to scratch off the list to make her skinny skinny.


----------



## Master-deBaiter

I just finished reading all 32 pages…wow. Thank you! =D> You have a gift.
Congrats on your little guy! Time will sure fly by now.

Have you made any progress on your Yak holders?


----------



## amk

just went through your whole build saga good build thread man. If your wife is anything like mine I can imagine yall having some interesting convos about that boat. Its definitely a good looking rig.


----------



## smackdaddy53

She is just glad I love to fish and work on stuff instead of bar hopping and running around. 
Thanks guys, the new trailer is on the way and will be here next week. Went with a TexAll aluminum trailer built in Montgomery, Texas which is 3 hours away. I dropped the boat off and sold the trailer it was on the next day for about what I had invested in it so I am happy! 
No kayak racks on her yet but there will be.


----------



## amk

Haha that's cool man low expectations... Did you ever gps the speeds I'd imagine that motor will push it pretty good.


----------



## smackdaddy53

33mph was the best I got out of it but I am getting a different prop so I can get max rpm. I think 35-37 would be the max for that hull no matter what motor I put on it. I want hole shot anyway, speed is not my concern.


----------



## smackdaddy53

I am picking up the new trailer and my baby tomorrow. Not real happy the guy could not figure out how to make transom straps work but I will figure something out...


----------



## smackdaddy53

I have only seen limited information on these on other threads and pretty much anywhere else and figured I would add to the database. I could run 30mph in 3-4" jacked all the way up but would get the temperature alarm after a few seconds. The purpose of this is to be able to run with my prop above the hull and maintain water pressure when running skinny. The new prop will stay hooked up way high.

I recently moved my jackplate up another 3" and added a low water transom pickup. It is no Maverick but I did 95% of the fabrication my self on the entire boat. I am getting a custom prop from Jack Foreman Monday and running it to see what she does. I also tapped and plugged all but the bottom two water pickups to get more suction through the transom tube but still prime the water pump on start up. I just put 30 hours on this freshly rebuild Mercury 90 ELPTO 2 stroke. She runs like a top. The lower unit is brand new. 

I will add photos of plugged lower unit water pickup holes tomorrow, I did not get any today.


----------



## smackdaddy53

I got my Boat Buckle straps installed today because the trailer guy could not figure out how to make them work without touching the pods with the strap AND clear the tail lights. "Custom" is a term used all too commonly by fabricators today.
Before...


After I got it home...


Nothing touches, all I added was a 78" piece of 2 1/2" square tubing and an led light for the license plate.


----------



## tullymars

Looks great! Always look forward to seeing more of this project.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler

LookinGood.
Diggin it all.


----------



## sonny.barile

Man!!! That boat is something else. Nice work!


----------



## smackdaddy53

After looking at the bunks more I decided to call the trailer builder and tell him to be expecting an invoice because the "welded" bunks are 1" off center so my whole boat is off to one side and the welds look like a kid did them. I am having the crossmembers and bunks completely replaced because the welds are going to have to be cut/ground off and I refuse to settle for sub-par work.


----------



## skipzx

Smack this is such a sweet rig man!

Nothing more frustrating that getting sub par work. If you pay for a service then it should be done right, and done right the first time! There's nothing more frustrating than having something like this happen.

Keep up the good work,

Sam


----------



## smackdaddy53

I got off the phone with the owner of the trailer shop and he is paying for my gas and rebuilding the trailer. I told him I want the bunks TIG welded and I want the bunks to contact the hull correctly. He said it will be ready next week. 
I got the Jack Plate brace fabbed up this morning. It really made the jack plate solid now that I added 6" more height to it.


----------



## Zum

Good to hear the trailer shop is taking care of the shoddy workmanship. Everyone makes mistakes, it's how people deal with them that stands out.
Excellent job on your boat...wtg


----------



## HeavyHook

All I can say is wow! 

I just went through all 33 pages and loved every second of it. What an amazing boat that I would absolutely love to have.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Thanks bud. I am picking it up Friday and taking her to test a few different props and get one that will make her jump out of the hole fast. 
The brackets/welds look much better than the previous ones. I had him strip all the crossmembers and start over from scratch.


----------



## HeavyHook

Those welds look much much better and Im glad you got it all worked out. 

If you can take some videos of that boat in motion as I would love to see how she runs. Again what a great build.


----------



## smackdaddy53

HeavyHook said:


> Those welds look much much better and Im glad you got it all worked out.
> 
> If you can take some videos of that boat in motion as I would love to see how she runs. Again what a great build.


Here is the second day of breaking in the Mercury 90ELPTO after having it completely rebuilt. 33mph is not bad for the wrong prop. I have a new prop with the correct pitch, shape and cup coming Friday.
https://youtu.be/q3LwV-3oLy8


----------



## scrooster

Well, this thread just got 33 new page views outta me.

Incredible mods - really have enjoyed reading every page.

Makes my little project seem kind of silly.


----------



## HeavyHook

That was a very smooth ride - what a great boat - I'm in Tampa and might have to ride up and check it out!


----------



## smackdaddy53

Thanks guys. I got back too late yesterday to get my prop so it will have to wait until Monday. Got the new trailer home though.


----------



## HeavyHook

Out of curiously - how much would say the boat weighs overall?


----------



## Gators5220

Cool trailer, I wanna get an aluminum one for my boat one of these days...Those welds look a lot cleaner too, looks like they didn't clean the aluminum up enough and got a dirty weld.


----------



## smackdaddy53

The bare hull was around 500#. Fully rigged, fueled up and 90 quart ice chest half full of ice weighs around 1400#. 
Looking at Lithium batteries to shave weight. A 24v lithium weighs about 24# and a 12v is 11#. 35 pounds total vs 240# is a big savings.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Tested a 13" diameter 14 pitch triple cup three blade and a 13 1/2" 15 pitch triple cup three blade today and Jack Foreman determined that my notes indicated I need a 13 1/2" 16 pitch three blade heavy triple cup to get my holeshot and rpm range where I want it. 
Not going for speed, she ran fully jacked up, trimmed out with trim tabs down in 6" and could go shallower. Jumped up in 6" like a champ but I want a little more. In the channel with the motor buried she ran 32mph at 5500 rpm but I rarely run with the jackplate all the way down when I can run it much higher and keep the prop out of harms way. The low water pickup primed itself perfectly and now I can run my motor completely out of the water and maintain consistent water pressure. No more worrying about water pressure!


----------



## smackdaddy53

I had time to go pick up my custom prop today and got it on the motor this morning. I am ready to run Sunday-Tuesday and take my wife sighg casting some reds and hopefully a few trout. 
This is what true triple cup looks like on a prop! 
14" 16 1/2 pitch hardcore hole shot prop from Jack Foreman at Crossroads Propeller. This guy designs props for Powertech. Strictly a shallow running prop meant to take off and run with half the prop out of the water. Top end is what it is, I am not in it for speed, 33 mph is about hull speed for my boat anyway.


----------



## GrumpySmiles

Awesome job on the build! How's it running with the new prop?


----------



## smackdaddy53

It runs great. 33 mph in deeper water and 25 when running fully jacked up and in 3-4". I love it so far. The only thing I plan on adding now is hydraulic steering to help maneuvering when running skinny to offset prop steer. That flats prop really bites the water.


----------



## smackdaddy53




----------



## smackdaddy53

I have finally gotten the hang of jumping up on plane in 8" of water fully jacked up and figured out how to tweak the trim tabs and trim the motor to run just as fast in 4" of water fully jacked up as it can in deep water with the motor all the way down. I am really happy with her! 
Thanks for the support.


----------



## smackdaddy53

I put an in line water filter on my low water pickup intake to keep grass and trash out of the motor and it really works well and is easy to clean out on the water. I had to order a new warning module because the old one started giving me temperature alarms for no reason. 
I have a redfish/trout tournament coming up Oct 3rd and another Oct9th. I am ready to put some fish on the scale!


Paracord steering wheel wrap I laced up the other day to get some grip with wet hands.


A few reds


Poling


----------



## HeavyHook

Again I love everything about this boat...


----------



## smackdaddy53

I plan on cutting all the bottom and sides off and re-skinning with 1/8" sides and 3/16" bottom and 1/8" 2x2" angle for the strakes on bottom. No time soon but one day.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Here is a recent video running WOT fully jacked up and trimmed out in 5-6"
https://youtu.be/LLccTJHrssY


----------



## nicodebarmore

Hey Smack I just picked up a 1652 Weldbilt and I've been studying your build - its killer. I'll be using mine to fish for bass in MS lakes and also to chase reds inshore. Thinking about building the boat up with a flush floor sort of like yours.

What brand is that center console? Where'd you get it?

From some of the photos it looks a little tight to walk around the center console on the lower deck. Do you ever have an issue moving around in there, or ever wish it was slightly smaller?


----------



## John_HB_S

That's a beautiful boat!!


----------



## rscottp

smackdaddy53 said:


> Here is a recent video running WOT fully jacked up and trimmed out in 5-6"
> https://youtu.be/LLccTJHrssY


Nice video, gotta hold the phone horizontal though. Sweet boat, love it.


----------



## Byrdmen

smackdaddy53 said:


> I plan on cutting all the bottom and sides off and re-skinning with 1/8" sides and 3/16" bottom and 1/8" 2x2" angle for the strakes on bottom. No time soon but one day.



Smack, this one post has cost me many sleepless nights. Possible? Know anyone who has/can do something like this? If you can strip and reskin , I should be able to strip, reskin, and add about 12 degrees of deadline with a smooth bottom.

I have looked at lots of new used boats recently, can't believe what Seaark, Excel, Alumacraft, etc get for a bare 20' 1/8" plate boat! Sure don't want to go back to having to wash and care for a plastic boat.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## smackdaddy53

Sorry I have not been on here in a while. 
The console came off a Carolina Skiff but I cut it down and added a 6" riser on the bottom. I don't need to walk around the console, I just walk on the gunnels instead. I would have made the console as wide as the inside but wanted access to rod storage on either side so I left some space. 

I am about to tackle re-skinning the whole bottom and sides with 3/16" bottom plate and 1/8" sides. Looking for ideas...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smackdaddy53

Tough crowd here lately! I guess I will just post up step by step photos with detailed instructions for you guys to learn from. I guess no one ever did what I'm about to do to my boat, they probably just buy a new hull and modify it.
I decided to buy enough for sides and bottom and have some drop left for other stuff. A 96x240" sheet of 5086 1/8" should do the trick and I won't have to weld seams like I would with a shorter sheet. 
9 sticks of 2x2x1/8" angle for strakes and 10 sticks of 1/8"x2" flat bar to weld to the existing frame front to back then spot weld the hull to it then weld continuous angle strakes over the spot welds. Not painting it this time. 
I plan on selling my Minn Kota CoPilot 80 and going with a 55# thrust to eliminate one heavy battery and also do away with the house battery and just run a solo cranking battery to offset the extra weight of the thicker material.
I am going to pull all wiring, the console, fuel tank and poling platform to flip her over and drill out all hull rivets and neatly cut the hull apart to use as a pattern for the new sheet. I will weld 1/8"x2" flat bar longitudinally to the framework and run the sheet over it. I plan on spot welding the hull sheets to the flat bar and covering the welds with the angle strakes and welding them completely for strength. 
Let me know what you guys think and if you have ever heard of anyone doing a "re-skin" like this let me know. I am sure I can pull it off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jds66

Finally finished reading this entire thread and i am quite impressed. new to the site and not planning on anything near as extensive as yours but love to read about people customizing and modifying what they have to make it their own.

Very nice work!


----------



## hsiftac

Hey smackdaddy sounds like a big project and I'm not quite picturing how youll do it but I'm looking forward to seeing what you come up with


----------



## Byrdmen

Smack, sorry I've been gone a while. I didn't realize your boat was riveted, mine was welded but stumps on Livingston and rocks on the coast left dents on the underside of the boat. This and the rough ride of my flat bottom boat had me looking at what it would take to add some "Vee" to the hull.

About a month ago I sold the Weldcraft and bought a 21' bay boat that literally eats chop. I gave up about a foot and a half of draft, gained a plastic boat that has to be washed and waxed, but I gained a heck of a better ride.

And yes, I've started casually looking for my next tin, don't tell my wife.

Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## smackdaddy53

I decided not to tackle that project. I just bought a Maverick HPX Tunnel so the Pole Dancer will be for sale if anyone is interested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smackdaddy53

The boat is posted in the classifieds here if anyone is interested. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smackdaddy53

Make an offer, the worst I can say is no!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

